# Nucleon AM in 2010



## Testmaen (8. Dezember 2009)

Habe gerade den neuen Factory Newsletter erhalten und mir ist im neuen Nicolai-Twitter-Channel folgenes aufgefallen:



			
				Nicolai_bikes on Twitter 2:30 AM Oct 29th schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle arbeitet am Nachfolger des Nucleon TFR. Das Modell namens Nucleon AM wird am 1.3.10 bei Bike Bauer Ratingen zum testen bereit stehen



Sehr interessante Neuigkeiten, wie ich finde. Es wird sicherlich interessant sein zu sehen, ob hier das erste Mal eine eigenentwickelte GBoxx mit mehr als 7 Gängen verbaut wird oder ob man auf die Rohloff-Variante zurückgreift.

Hoffentlich schafft es das Nucleon AM über den Prototypenstatus hinaus. Dem Nucleon AMX war es vor ein paar Jahren ja nicht vergönnt.


----------



## sluette (8. Dezember 2009)

gut aufgepasst! da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt was kalle uns da übersetzungs- und gewichtsmäßig presentiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Nucleon AM so grausam aussieht wie das neue ION G-Boxx, sollte Kalle vielleicht bei bewährten Getriebebikes bleiben


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2009)

wenn das Ding ein adäquates Gewicht und eine Nicolai eigene GBox hat, dann baut Kalle echt was für mich zusammen...

Das normale Nucleon TFR finde ich auf Grund des Gewichtes und der "nur" verbauten Rohloff uninteressant...

ein Komplettbike mit 15 Kilo in XL - Kalle, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Das normale Nucleon TFR finde ich auf Grund des Gewichtes und der "nur" verbauten Rohloff uninteressant...
> 
> ###



Bist Du es schon gefahren?


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2009)

nein, ich bin nur Pöbel...

;-)

mir geht es bestimmt ähnlich, wie vielen anderen.
Ein nicht zu billiges Bike muss einem von Anfang an gefallen.
beim Nucleon sitzt mein Geldbeudl ziemlich tief in dr Hos.

wobei mich die Idee echt reizt. Für so ein Rad wäre immer Platz im Keller...
wenn es meine Vorgaben erfüllt:
Eigener Antrieb, 15 Kilo komplett in XL
ach ja: NORMALE NABE hinten: Scheibe links, Ritzel rechts!


----------



## WODAN (9. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> nein, ich bin nur Pöbel...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur sagen das es sich trotz 17 kg extrem leicht bewegen läßt. Bergab eine Granate, da tiefer Schwerpunkt. Die COR Nabe ist genial, da man einfacher kein Hinterrad demontieren kann und es absolut mittig eingespeicht ist. 

Rechne mal ein normales Helius samt Kurbel/Innenlager/Nabe/Schalthebel/Schaltung usw. zusammen, dann ist das TFR nicht mehr ganz so teuer


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2009)

teuer kommt in meiner Liste ja nur bei "wenn teuer dann muss es sofort oder schnell gefallen"

ich hab ein 901 und ein Argon, dazu bald ein Helius FR 06 als Spaßrad

das Nucleon AM sollte dann ein seinem Namen entsprechendes Gefährt in meinem Stall werden: AM und Enduro
es soll der Tourer werden, es muss mir die Idee "Helius AC oder 301MK8" aus dem Kopf verdrängen. mein 901 is super, ebenso das 12 Kilo Argon FR.
dazwischen gibts jetzt nur noch ein unfertiges altes Helius in gefühlt zu klein für Tour aber hoffentlich perfekt fürs Erlernen von Techniken...

Ich möchte dazu noch ein Rad, das alles ein bisschen kann:
auch mal 50 Km Straße, AlpX, Gondel-Shutteln in Bozen und es MUSS Ausfahrten mit dem Komposter überleben ;-)


----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2009)

Wow, da bin ich mal gespannt. Komisch, dass da nicht früher was durchgesickert ist. Ich meine vor einiger Zeit mal irgendwas von einem 9-Gang Getriebe gehört zu haben, ist das richtig? 

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein TFR zugelegt und versuche das Gewicht seitdem unter 18 Kilo zu drücken. Das geht mit relativ wenig Aufwand. Allerdings hat man dann auch nicht mehr die robustesten Reifen drauf. Ein Aufbau unter 17,0 Kilo, der dann auch das gleiche Stabilitätsniveau wie der Rahmen hat, ist kaum drin. Wirklich befriedigend ist das leider nicht.

Gibt es schon Bilder von dem neuen Bike?



Grussascha


----------



## Testmaen (9. Dezember 2009)

Das einzig objektive, was wir bisher haben, ist die Twitter-Nachricht. Und die gibt bzgl. Details leider nichts her.


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Dezember 2009)

hallo

also ich fahre das tfr jetzt schon seit 4 jahren, und bis auf den etwas ungünstigen sitzwinkel bin ich auch heute noch absolut überzeugt, von diesen bike, ich hoffe doch das die hinterradnabe so bleibt wie sie ist, denn es gibt nicht besseres allerdings hat man halt immer etwas mehr werkzeug dabei z.b. 17 schlüssel und was die 14 gang rohloff angeht, glaube ich das dieses system nach wievor die besten übersetzungen möglich macht, naja ihr könnt ja mal im märz 2010 vorbeikommen und es euch in echt anschauen, ich vertraue voll auf kalle der wird da schon was schönes zaubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herman9t9t9 (10. Dezember 2009)

The Nucleon TFR is one of worlds finest's! But not my cup of tea. I agree on the 'Sitzwinkel'. I made one man in this thread happy by selling my TFR to him last year Perhaps the Nucleon AM would be a interesting substitute along my Helius AM??


----------



## richtig (10. Dezember 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ...und was die 14 gang rohloff angeht, glaube ich das dieses system nach wievor die besten übersetzungen möglich macht...



das stimmt! der knaller wäre halt gewesen, wenn kalle der rohloff noch irgendwie das gehäuse "wegkonstruiert" hätte. dann wäre die g-boxx 1 noch etwas kompakter und leichter geworden und die frage nach der sinnhaftigkeit einer gekapselten getriebenabe in einer gekapselten getriebebox ausgeräumt. 

aber ich bin nicht vom fach und kalle hat sich da sicher auch seine gedanken gemacht. auf jeden fall find ich das tfr richtig klasse, so wie es ist - bin rotzdem gespannt auf das neue!

grussascha


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Dezember 2009)

see you herman


----------



## Framekiller (10. Dezember 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> das stimmt! der knaller wäre halt gewesen, wenn kalle der rohloff noch irgendwie das gehäuse "wegkonstruiert" hätte. dann wäre die g-boxx 1 noch etwas kompakter und leichter geworden und die frage nach der sinnhaftigkeit einer gekapselten getriebenabe in einer gekapselten getriebebox ausgeräumt.
> 
> aber ich bin nicht vom fach und kalle hat sich da sicher auch seine gedanken gemacht. auf jeden fall find ich das tfr richtig klasse, so wie es ist - bin rotzdem gespannt auf das neue!
> 
> grussascha



Ach wie? In der G-Box steckt ne komplette Rohloffnabe samt Nabenkörper wie beim Ur-Nucleon? Ich dachte immer in der G-Box befindet sich nur die Technik aus der Rohloff und die G-Box ersetzt die Nabe als Gehäuse?


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Dezember 2009)

Hui .. ich dachte auch die Rohloff ist da nackig drin 






 Kuka


----------



## Framekiller (10. Dezember 2009)

Jau vielen dank für das geile Foddo, aber du hättest nicht extra dein Nucleon zerlegen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünschte ich hätte eins


----------



## Framekiller (10. Dezember 2009)

Gibs schon zu du hast ein Nucleon und hast dran geschraubt und anschließend die Teile auf dem Foto überbehalten

Bin ja mal gespannt was der Kalle da für 2010 brutzelt, wie ich sehe hat das Nucleon ja noch mehr Potential als ich dachte, bin echt gespannt.


----------



## JoBu (20. Dezember 2009)

Sehe den Thread grade erst...wenn das wahr wird und das Nucleon tatsächlich etwas leichter würde...*träum* Das TFR ist sicher ein geniales Rad, ich finde einfach das Gesamtkonzept mit integriertem Getriebe und tiefem Schwerpunkt super, aber ich denke es ist etwas zu stabil für meine Nutzung. Bin leider auch noch keins gefahren, aber wie gesagt: das Konzept sagt mir absolut zu und mir gefällt es auch optisch.

Also, es wird spannend, juhu...


----------



## abbath (20. Dezember 2009)

Fährt sich auf jeden fall 1000x besser als 'nen Rad mit Rohloff Nabe hinten. Da ist die Gewichtsverteilung einfach fürn Allerwertesten.


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Januar 2010)

so das neue nucleon am wird mit g-boxx III kommen, ich freu mich


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. Januar 2010)

Gibt es auch schon ein paar Details zur G-Boxx III?


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2010)

Wann is Premiere?

Bei nem leichteren Nucleon muss ich wohl meinen vorsatz, 2010 kein rad zu kaufen, brechen!


----------



## c_w (15. Januar 2010)

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant!


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Januar 2010)

wir ab ende märz bei uns vorgestellt


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2010)

hallo

so nun ein paar infos von kalle persönlich, die g boxx 3 wird im neuen ION eingesetzt und hat 9 gänge endgegen zu meiner aussage wird das Nucleon AM weiterhin mit einer g boxx 1
gebaut (habe ich falsch verstanden) die gusstes sowie die geometrie wird an das Helius AM angepasst, ein leicht modifiziertes heck, jedoch bleibt die COR nabe erhalten.das bike wird im märz bei uns vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2010)

:-(


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so nun ein paar infos von kalle persönlich, die g boxx 3 wird im neuen ION eingesetzt und hat 9 gänge endgegen zu meiner aussage wird das Nucleon AM weiterhin mit einer g boxx 1
> gebaut (habe ich falsch verstanden) die gusstes sowie die geometrie wird an das Helius AM angepasst, ein leicht modifiziertes heck, jedoch bleibt die COR nabe erhalten.das bike wird im märz bei uns vorgestellt.




Schön das die COR Nabe nicht ausstirbt


----------



## richtig (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sich am Gewicht was geändert hat.
"Zum Glück" keine komplette Neuentwicklung mit G-Boxx 3... habe dieses Jahr erst ein Nucleon TFR erstanden und hätte mich "etwas" geärgert.

Grussascha


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2010)

ich glaube nach der geo änderung sollte das gewicht auch ein änderungspunkt gewesen sein


----------



## richtig (18. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze aber, das Gewicht wird sich schon allein aufgrund der Verwendung einer GB1 nicht wirklich entscheidend reduzieren lassen. 10% vielleicht?

Grussascha


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich:
ich finde es ziemlich schwach, das du auf Grund deiner Anschaffung uns kein neues Modell gönnst.


----------



## richtig (18. Januar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> ich finde es ziemlich schwach, das du auf Grund deiner Anschaffung uns kein neues Modell gönnst.



Ich wusste es 

Nein, Quatsch, deshalb hab ich auch nicht an """" gespart... um meine harten Worte etwas abzuschleifen.

Grussascha


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo? Wir sind ja hier nicht Li**v**le-Pussy Forum 

Zurück zum Thema:
Man könnte ja nur das reine Innenleben der Rohloff ins G-Boxx Gehäuse verpflanzen, so könnte man auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Triple F (18. Januar 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> Man könnte ja nur das reine Innenleben der Rohloff ins G-Boxx Gehäuse verpflanzen, so könnte man auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen.



Hmmm... und wie sieht's dann mit dem Ölbad aus  ? 

Naja, ein paar Gramm sollten schon noch runter, dann würde ich auf meinem Konto und im Keller ein wenig Platz schaffen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Hmmm... und wie sieht's dann mit dem Ölbad aus  ?
> ###



Das bekäme Kalle schon hin, außerdem sind es ja nur um die 25ml Öl, die ja nur für einen Schmierfilm sorgen sollen.


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2010)

Okay, dann darf er daran noch ein wenig feilen  .
Bei wird's in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren wohl nichts mit einem neuen Bike dieser Kategorie, aber ich gönne es euch schon früher .


----------



## Cyril (19. Januar 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hui .. ich dachte auch die Rohloff ist da nackig drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh!!!

It's mine  when i change my front triangle for a tailor one.

Then i make modification on my TFR and GBOXX1 to have a TFR between 15 and 15.5 Kgs in 160mm travel.

i take you inform in fwee mounth


----------



## richtig (22. Januar 2010)

i'm curious about it! as to your triangle-change: i'm planning a counterplot 
i guess i'll revisit your comments on this at mtbr, when my frame arrived.


----------



## Cyril (22. Januar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> i'm curious about it! as to your triangle-change: i'm planning a counterplot
> i guess i'll revisit your comments on this at mtbr, when my frame arrived.



I will take you inform about my project  Nucleon is a great bike, if kalle can build an AM version lighter it's a very good think


----------



## cännondäler__ (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das AMX damals auf der Eurobike gesehen und war vollauf begeistert von den knapp 14kg, die da an der Waage hingen. Außerdem war da noch Tuningpotential drin. Jedenfalls mehr als bei meinem Helius CC mit 14,3kg! Was die Dose in der Dose angeht: Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll das Rohloff-Gehäuse zu sparen; das Ganze würde m.M.n. mehr Entwicklungspotential verschlingen als die "light"-Version, die uns seit 5 Jahren versprochen wird....
Ich freu mich auf März!
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2010)

Amx?


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2010)

joop das hier wurden aber nur prototypen von gebaut

[mig][/mig]


----------



## richtig (26. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man das Nucleon auch mit extemen Leichtbauteilen auf ein Gewicht um die 15,5 Kilo bringen kann. Aber dann zerbröseln die Laufräder und die Gabel wahrscheinlich schon aufgrund des Eigengewichtes des Rahmens. Außerdem wäre das Gerät dann total zweckentfremdet und sinnfrei aufgebaut.

Grussascha


----------



## LeichteGranate (26. Januar 2010)

Wie es auch werden wird, ich habe das Gefühl, das Nucleon AM wird mein neues Traumbike!!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2010)

sehe ich aus so, allerdings muss es gegen das tfr erst mal bestehen


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> sehe ich aus so, allerdings muss es gegen das tfr erst mal bestehen



Alle Getriebebikes haben es nach dem Evo und dem TFR schwer


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (15. Februar 2010)

Hat schon jemand ein paar neue Infos?

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Februar 2010)

habe heute mit kalle gesprochen, das baby kommt so anfang mitte märz zum bikebauer


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2010)

Yeah...

wobei ich eigentlich ein leichteres Marathon und AM Bike bräuchte.

15 Kilo hab ich schon im Keller...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dermaßen gespannt auf den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

ich glaub mir geht einer ab, da ist es 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/588379


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ich glaub mir geht einer ab, da ist es
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/588379



Geil! Es lebe die G-Boxx1 mit der COR Nabe! 
Was wiegt es denn nun?


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

hallo,

komm am 10 oder 11.april vorbei dann darfst du es hochheben


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. März 2010)

Och menno ..

So ein schön filigraner Rahmen, mit den dezenten Gussets .. und dann diese Kettenstebe 

Naja .. vieleicht wirkts im Gesammtrad nicht mehr so schlimm!


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

da sag ich nur eins zu


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komm am 10 oder 11.april vorbei dann darfst du es hochheben



Komm, stell Dich nicht so an 

Ist die COR Nabe und die ganze Aufnahme der Schwingenlagerung indentisch zum TFR?
Komme da auf so eine seltsame Idee 
Aber wieso verbaut Kalle immer noch diese häßliche Box und baut die Zuganschläge nicht wie beim Evo?


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> da sag ich nur eins zu



So wie ich Dich kenne bist Du doch schon am zusammenbauen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. März 2010)

Bis auf die Kettenstrebe = Porno.

Bin mal auf größere Fotos gespannt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. März 2010)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder dreht das Hauptschwingenlager um die gleiche Achse wie die Rohloff? Aufgrund fehlender Platzmöglichkeit wäre dies ja denkbar...

Ich finde es absolut gelungen! Es wird wieder deutlich gezeigt, dass Nicolai keine Fahrräder baut sondern Maschinen. 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (5. März 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus, oder dreht das Hauptschwingenlager um die gleiche Achse wie die Rohloff? ...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> David



War schon immer so bei der G-Boxx .. sonnst gäbe es ja Probleme mit der Kettenlängung beim Einfedern


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. März 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> War schon immer so bei der G-Boxx .. sonnst gäbe es ja Probleme mit der Kettenlängung beim Einfedern



Stimmt, die haben ja alle keinen Kettenspanner.

Danke! 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2010)

mir gefällt es auch, kann man eigentlich die Kurbel tauschen





die Stylo ist weder schön, steif noch leicht.

Komm das Gewicht wäre schon nett zu wissen, aber 650km einfache Fahrstrecke ist ein wenig übertrieben 



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komm am 10 oder 11.april vorbei dann darfst du es hochheben


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. März 2010)

Sau Geil !


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch, kann man eigentlich die Kurbel tauschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
die gezeigte Stylo Kurbel ist noch ISIS, Nicolai verbaut mittlerweile nur noch Howitzer, d.h. nur Holzfeller oder Hussefelt. Das Innenlagergehäuse hat eine Breite von 100mm, da wird es eng mit Alternativen.


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> War schon immer so bei der G-Boxx .. sonnst gäbe es ja Probleme mit der Kettenlängung beim Einfedern



Solange es sich um einen abgestützen Eingelenker wie am Nucleon AM handelt, ja 
Bei Viergelenker wie dem ION G-Boxx (aktuelles Modell) verändert sich ja wieder die Kettenlänge und somit sind Spanner nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (5. März 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Och menno ..
> 
> So ein schön filigraner Rahmen, mit den dezenten Gussets .. und dann diese Kettenstebe
> 
> Naja .. vieleicht wirkts im Gesammtrad nicht mehr so schlimm!



Auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das alte TFR auch besser, aber der Rahmen sieht schon mal leichter aus... 

Gibt's schon 'ne erste Hochrechnung, BikeBauer  ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch, kann man eigentlich die Kurbel tauschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



650 ist doch kiki, komm bekommst auch ne bratwurst, für den rückweg


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> die gezeigte Stylo Kurbel ist noch ISIS, Nicolai verbaut mittlerweile nur noch Howitzer, d.h. nur Holzfeller oder Hussefelt. Das Innenlagergehäuse hat eine Breite von 100mm, da wird es eng mit Alternativen.


danke für die Erklärung , dachte vielleicht gibt es Alternativen dazu.



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> 650 ist doch kiki, komm bekommst auch ne bratwurst, für den rückweg


 ja nee is klar, Bratwurst ess ich als Vegetarier nicht


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> danke für die Erklärung , dachte vielleicht gibt es Alternativen dazu.
> 
> 
> ja nee is klar, Bratwurst ess ich als Vegetarier nicht


o.k. was ist mit nem tofu burger


----------



## c_w (5. März 2010)

Hm, joa, für mich sind die KEttenstreben auch ein echtes nogo... schade!

Aber das Gewicht würd' mich trotzdem mal interessieren ;-)


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Solange es sich um einen abgestützen Eingelenker wie am Nucleon AM handelt, ja
> Bei Viergelenker wie dem ION G-Boxx (aktuelles Modell) verändert sich ja wieder die Kettenlänge und somit sind Spanner nötig



Er hatte sich ja auf eine Rohloff Boxx bezogen .. somit kein 4-Gelenker


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Solange es sich um einen abgestützen Eingelenker wie am Nucleon AM handelt, ja



Das Nucleon AM ist doch kein Eingelenker? Ich glaube hinten am Heck einen Lagerdeckel zu erkennen. Rein technisch würde es als Eingelenker ja auch nicht funktionieren, weil das vertikale Maß von der Druckstrebe zum Umlenkhebel dann beim Einfedern variieren würde. Beim TFR wird der "starre" Eingelenker-Hinterbau ja durch die kurze Pleuelstange zum Umlenkhebel ausgeglichen.

Oder meintest Du das Nucleon TFR? 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## sluette (6. März 2010)

ich erkenne da auch einen abgestützen eingelenker, die ausfallenden  liegen an den kettenstrebe. damit gibt's da wohl keine diskussion. 



KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Rein technisch würde es als Eingelenker ja auch nicht funktionieren, weil das vertikale Maß von der Druckstrebe zum Umlenkhebel dann beim Einfedern variieren würde.



versteh ich nicht, ist aber auch erst 6.24uhr


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, ist aber auch erst 6.24uhr



Hmm, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte... 







Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert bewegt sich (logischerweise) die Schwinge nach oben. Die Druckstrebe ist rechts vom Hauptschwingenlager am Umlenkhebel montiert. Das heisst: Geht links vom Schwingenhauptlager der Hinterbau nach oben, geht rechts vom Schwingenhauptlager die Druckstrebe nach unten. Das kann sie ja allerdings nicht, weil sie ja am Umlenkhebel montiert ist, und der gibt ihr ja keine Bewegungsmöglichkeit mehr nach unten. Das ganze kann man sich auch wie eine Wippe vorstellen, die am rechten Ende von oben gehalten wird... Deshalb müsste ja eigentlich die Druckstrebe am Schwingenende gelagert sein, damit sie sich auf der rechten Seite nicht nach unten bewegt, oder?

Vielleicht spekuliere ich ja auch gerade einen riesen Mist... 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## EvoOlli (6. März 2010)

Die Druckstrebe ist aber nicht fest an der Schwinge, du kannst auf dem Foto eindeutig ein Nicolai-typisches Lager entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (6. März 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Setzte dich mal Bitte mit den Begriffen:

- Viergelenker
- abgestützter Eingelenker und
- Eingelenker

auseinander, das wird sonnst zu viel OT hier.

btw. Um doch nochmal auf den Ursprung zurück zu kommen: WODAN hatte recht, und du das eine Wort überlesen!

@EvoOlli: Bitte auch aufmerksamer lesen. David hatte die Skizze als 'Negativ'-Beispiel gebracht um seine Gedanken zu verdeutlichen .. oder so  , dass es so nicht funktioniert weis er selber 

 Kuka


----------



## pfalz (6. März 2010)

> Das Nucleon AM ist doch kein Eingelenker? Ich glaube hinten am Heck einen Lagerdeckel zu erkennen



Ist kein Viergelenker:

Viergelenker: Lager befindet sich in der Kettenstreben, VOR dem Ausfallende






abgestüzter Eingelenker (oder auch Mehrgelenker): Lager zwischen Ketten- und Druckstrebe:


----------



## softbiker (6. März 2010)

also ich muss hier grad mal deine künstlerische ader loben


----------



## pfalz (6. März 2010)

ich gebs zu, ich hab die Bilder gemopst...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2010)

Wenn es ein abgestützter Eingelenker ist, geht ja der theorethisch der Riemen.


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn es ein abgestützter Eingelenker ist, geht ja der theorethisch der Riemen.



Das ist auch meine Hoffnung, wobei beim Nucleon TFR rund um die G-Boxx schon recht wenig Platz für solch einen breiten Riemen ist.


----------



## sluette (7. März 2010)

6.34 Uhr - astrein, alle haben wieder den Durchblick


----------



## Helius-FR (11. März 2010)

Ich bin am Dienstag bei Kalle.

Vielleicht hab ich ja das Glück ein Nucleon AM Live zu sehen...


----------



## Hufi (12. März 2010)

Bitte ausreichend Bilder machen aus allen Lagen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2010)

Nucleon AM

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=601213


----------



## Schoschi (18. März 2010)

Schönes Ding, und schaut gar nicht mal so schwer aus...........


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2010)

Ich liebe es!


----------



## richtig (18. März 2010)

Da ist es nun endlich und ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es mir gefällt. Die Ausfallenden sehen komisch aus, durch die ziemlich weit vorne liegende Lagerung der Druckstreben. Auch diese für die neuen Nicolai Rahmen typische Rahmenform, als wäre er schon halb eingefedert, gefällt mir nicht so sehr. "Kackhaltung" 2010.

Ich bin mal auf die ersten Rahmengewicht-Angaben gespannt und auf alternative Aufbauten und Farben. So wie's da steht gefällt es mir nicht so recht. Interessant wäre auch zu erfahren, ob es *in* der G-Boxx Änderungen gibt wie z. B. das Fehlen des Rohloff-Getriebegehäuses.

Grussascha


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Da ist es nun endlich und ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es mir gefällt. Die Ausfallenden sehen komisch aus, durch die ziemlich weit vorne liegende Lagerung der Druckstreben. Auch diese für die neuen Nicolai Rahmen typische Rahmenform, als wäre er schon halb eingefedert, gefällt mir nicht so sehr. "Kackhaltung" 2010.
> 
> Ich bin mal auf die ersten Rahmengewicht-Angaben gespannt und auf alternative Aufbauten und Farben. So wie's da steht gefällt es mir nicht so recht. Interessant wäre auch zu erfahren, ob es *in* der G-Boxx Änderungen gibt wie z. B. das Fehlen des Rohloff-Getriebegehäuses.
> 
> Grussascha



Moin,
laut meinen Infos ist die G-Boxx1 im AM indentisch mit der vom TFR und EVO. Auch die COR Nabe ist gleich geblieben.
MfG


----------



## Testmaen (18. März 2010)

Noch ein paar mehr Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (18. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Da ist es nun endlich und ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es mir gefällt. Die Ausfallenden sehen komisch aus, durch die ziemlich weit vorne liegende Lagerung der Druckstreben. Auch diese für die neuen Nicolai Rahmen typische Rahmenform, als wäre er schon halb eingefedert, gefällt mir nicht so sehr. "Kackhaltung" 2010.
> 
> Ich bin mal auf die ersten Rahmengewicht-Angaben gespannt und auf alternative Aufbauten und Farben. So wie's da steht gefällt es mir nicht so recht. Interessant wäre auch zu erfahren, ob es *in* der G-Boxx Änderungen gibt wie z. B. das Fehlen des Rohloff-Getriebegehäuses.
> 
> Grussascha



Sehe ich ähnlich. Hätte auch eher eine "filigranere" Lösung des Hinterbaus erwartet. Sieht so irgendwie ein bischen aus wie diese Hillclimb-Motorräder mit verlängerter Schwinge.

Aber erstmal abwarten, wie das gute Stück auf besseren Bildern aussieht. Hier scheint es sich ja um ein "S" zu handeln, vielleicht wirkt es dadurch auch etwas gedrungen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. März 2010)

Gibts auch Bilder von der linken Seite oder ist die geheim?


----------



## softbiker (18. März 2010)

Nee also hier hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Ingenieurskunst hin oder her der Hinterbau ist mal potthässlich.

So einer wie beim ION-G-Boxx hätte dem AM wesentlich besser gestanden.

Ich versteh auch nicht warum die Core-Nabe hinten so einen rießen Verstellbereich benötigt. Oder liegt das an der Federwegsverstellung von 120 - 160mm?

Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass dieses Design jemand kaufen möchte.


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass dieses Design jemand kaufen möchte.



Kommt auf den Gewichtsunterscheid zu meinem TFR an


----------



## richtig (18. März 2010)

wodan schrieb:


> kommt auf den gewichtsunterscheid zu meinem tfr an :d


 treffer!


----------



## Bartenwal (18. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ...Ich versteh auch nicht warum die Core-Nabe hinten so einen rießen Verstellbereich benötigt. ...


Hallo,
das ist der integrierte Kettenspanner, deswegen auch gibt es auch kein Gelenk zwischen Nabe und Antrieb.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## richtig (18. März 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist der integrierte Kettenspanner, deswegen auch gibt es auch kein Gelenk zwischen Nabe und Antrieb.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



schon klar, nur müsste nach meinem verständnis die nut dann lediglich einen verstellbereich von max. 2 kettengliedern aufweisen. das sieht mir auch nach mehr aus.

grussascha


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. März 2010)

Das könnte täuschen, wenn Du Dir die Kette im Verhältnis dazu anschaust. Wirkt vielleicht umso wuchtiger je filigraner die Kettenstrebe ist.
Mir gefällts, hätt ich nur nicht das FR aufgebaut


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2010)

Ich find es übrigens auch absolut klasse, auch der Hinterbau gefällt sehr gut. *grübel*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. März 2010)

Aufgebaut find ichs Porno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (18. März 2010)

Für mich das Traumbike schlechthin! 
Bis auf den Preis wohl, da ist es eher das Albtraumbike.


----------



## mät__ (18. März 2010)

Gibts denn schon Infos über den Federweg, Lenkwinkel etc. ?


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. März 2010)

Technisch höchst wahrscheinlich DAS Traum-Trailbike!
Die Kettenstrebe hätte n büschen filigraner sein können, aber wenn ich die Kohle hätte, wärs jetzt schon bestellt


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Da ist es nun endlich und ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es mir gefällt. Die Ausfallenden sehen komisch aus, durch die ziemlich weit vorne liegende Lagerung der Druckstreben. ####
> 
> Ich bin mal auf die ersten Rahmengewicht-Angaben gespannt und auf alternative Aufbauten und Farben. So wie's da steht gefällt es mir nicht so recht. ...



Das sehe ich nach den neuen Infos/Bildern ähnlich... schade, irgendwie unauffällig, obwohl es für mich eigentlich das spektakulärste & interessanteste Fully ist... oder hätte sein sollen.



WODAN schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Gewichtsunterscheid zu meinem TFR an


Welche Rahmengröße hast du nochmal beim TFR  ?


----------



## Xiper (22. März 2010)

high res
source


----------



## Maxkraft (22. März 2010)

Eine exaktes Rahmengewicht der Getriebebikes wurde von Nicolai ja noch nie angegeben. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal. Wäre an der Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2010)

Hmmmh....warum hat das Mehrfederwegsbike eigentlich den, zumindest optisch, filigraneren Hinterbau??
Abgesehen von der Farbe wäre das hier ja schon das was ich so suche
Muß mich da einem der Vorredner anschließen und auch sagen, ein Ion mit Rohloffbox und ich hätte ein Problem mich zurrückzuhalten






G.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. März 2010)

Xiper schrieb:


> high res
> source



Ach du ******** ist das geil. 
Ich will die Fuhre !


----------



## frankweber (23. März 2010)

schöne Bescherung aus Lübbrechtsen; mal sehen, wann die ersten schönen Aufbauten gepostet werden.
Zum Sauberhalten ist der Kettenstrebenbereich ja eher alptaumartig.
Egal-
Hauptsache es funzt ordentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (23. März 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Zum Sauberhalten ist der Kettenstrebenbereich ja eher alptaumartig.



Frischhaltefolie 

Aber irgendwie sieht der Lenkwinkel extrem steil aus finde ich Liegt aber evtl. auch an Perspektive und dem relativ kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2010)

.....und weil der Hinterreifen evtl. ein wenig weiter oben steht.


G.


----------



## Hufi (23. März 2010)

Hallo, ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen.
Ist das Nucleon AM mehr für Touren gedacht mit Parkeinsätzen oder doch als reiner Downhiller? Ich finde die Lösung technisch sehr interessant aber als reiner Downhiller hab ich keinen Nutzen. Bei mir stehen mehr Touren mit Abfahrten im Vordergrund.
Danke.


----------



## richtig (23. März 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen.
> Ist das Nucleon AM mehr für Touren gedacht mit Parkeinsätzen oder doch als reiner Downhiller? Ich finde die Lösung technisch sehr interessant aber als reiner Downhiller hab ich keinen Nutzen. Bei mir stehen mehr Touren mit Abfahrten im Vordergrund.
> Danke.



Dem Aufbau nach zu urteilen ist es, wir das TFR, ein Freeride/All Mountain (AM ???) Tourer. Da das TFR bisher kaum unter 17,5 Kilo aufzubauen war könnte das Nucleon AM endlich die ersehnte <17 Kilo Lösung sein.

Wir werden sehen.

Grussascha


----------



## sluette (23. März 2010)

mich würde mal brennend interessieren in welchem gewichtsbereich die kiste landet und welche übersetzung möglich ist.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (23. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs

Das nucleon TFR wird vom nucleon AM jetzt abgelöst. Das nucleon AM hat 
exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das helius AM, da dieses nach meiner Meinung die weltweit beste Allroundgeometrie darstellt. Die geometrie des 
nucleon TFR ist halt nicht mehr "state of the art"

Gewichte und Federwege folgen noch, sobald ich die Zeit finde.

Momentan gibt es weltweit nur 3 Stück

1x bei Timac in TW
1x bald beim Bike Bauer
1x unser testbike = Probefahren am 8+9 Mai in Winterberg 

gruss

Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (23. März 2010)

nochwas:

Der Verstellbereich horizontal ist hinten größer, damit man unterschiedliche
Sekundärübersetzungen fahren kann . 

Ein Viergelenker sollte es nicht werden, da dann wieder Kettenspanner nötig wären = macht komplex

gruss

Kalle


----------



## Hufi (23. März 2010)

Aha
Danke für die Info. Und jetzt noch schnell die Gewichte und Maße


----------



## Yetiroland (24. März 2010)

da es sich weitgehend um das Helius AM handelt, das 3,1kg ohne Dämpfer wiegt, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Nucleon AM mit den Kettenstreben ohne Dämpfer und mit COR-HR-Nabe (ca.260g mit Steckachse) knapp 8kg auf die Waage bringen dürfte, also viel spart man da nicht ein gegenüber dem TFR

die Getriebebox 1-14 bringt ca. 4,5kg auf die Waage habe ich mal gehört und die soll ja ein wenig schwerer sein als die G-Boxx 2-14

das sind die Werte zur G.Boxx 2-14 vom Protoyp AMX mit dem G-CON-Standard
Technical data (subjects may change without notice) :
Weight gear cartridge 1950 gr.
Weight cranks including BB-unit (Holzfellar OCT) 920 gr.
Alternative: Weight cranks including BB-unit (Holzfellar ) 995 gr.
Alternative: Weight cranks including BB-unit (Hussefeld) 1040 gr.
Weight frame housing part 1280 gr.
Ball bearings rear swingarm 80gr.
Total: 4230-4350 gr. (depending on cranks)


----------



## Maxkraft (30. März 2010)

Die frustrierten TFR (zu alt, zu schwer)  Besitzer ordern sich nun ein junges, frisches Nucleon AM ohne Herz.
Anschließend transplantieren sie das TFR Herz in den faltenlosen, magersüchtigen AM Body.
Abstoßreaktionen sind nicht zu erwarten. 
Chirurgisches Fachwissen vorausgesetzt.
Die alte, fette TFR Hülle:kotz: wird im Anschluß - ohne Reue - verscherbelt.

Fertig ist der günstige Umstieg auf ein sexy Nucleon AM 2010.


----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Die frustrierten TFR (zu alt, zu schwer)  Besitzer ordern sich nun ein junges, frisches Nucleon AM ohne Herz.
> Anschließend transplantieren sie das TFR Herz in den faltenlosen, magersüchtigen AM Body.
> Abstoßreaktionen sind nicht zu erwarten.
> Chirurgisches Fachwissen vorausgesetzt.
> ...



Verräter!


----------



## WODAN (30. März 2010)

Trotzdem wird der nackte AM Rahmen auch nicht günstig sein


----------



## Helius-FR (30. März 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Verräter!



Das ist aber Hart.

Würde ich mur so sagen wenn er von Nicolai auf Litevile Umsattelt...


----------



## entlebucher (30. März 2010)

@richtig: Ist das nicht auch deine Taktik? Oder warum steht bei dir ein Nucleon Hauptrahmen zum Verkauf?


----------



## Cyril (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

I'm from France so sorry to speak english, I rebuild my Nucleon TFR as lighter as i can to ride in Megavalanche and enduro series and with a lot of work and customisation (Ti kit...) i obtain that














you can see 15.830Kgs with pedals, i wait for a Bos Deville fork to have real enduro race bike, then i think that with Nucleon AM we cam make the same or better

My focus on final complete bike is under 16kgs, i already try it and at it's weight it's very reactive


----------



## habbadu (30. März 2010)

Hey Cyril,

I like your bike a lot
...and the combination raw/black elox is great


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (30. März 2010)

I don't like the saddle but the rest is fine


----------



## Cyril (30. März 2010)

Thank's 
it's a long project and it go at it's goal, nucleon is a pure pleasure machine he gives sensations that not other bike produce, i don't know why but on trail it's great like not other.


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2010)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Die frustrierten TFR (zu alt, zu schwer)  Besitzer ordern sich nun ein junges, frisches Nucleon AM ohne Herz.
> Anschließend transplantieren sie das TFR Herz in den faltenlosen, magersüchtigen AM Body.
> Abstoßreaktionen sind nicht zu erwarten.
> Chirurgisches Fachwissen vorausgesetzt.
> ...



Du hast aber ein TST, da passt das Herz des TFR´s nicht sooo recht.


----------



## WODAN (30. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein TST, da passt das Herz des TFR´s nicht sooo recht.



Wieso nicht?
G-Boxx1 bleibt gleich


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2010)

Deshalb, ich sehe noch keinen ? Standart


----------



## WODAN (31. März 2010)

Moin,
wir reden doch hier vom Nucleon AM:





Das AM wird laut meinen Info von Hendrik (G-Boxx Schrauber bei Nicolai) eine identische G-Boxx1 wie das momentane TFR haben und somit paßt auch die Boxx vom TST oder TST EVO 

Ich glaube die Konstruktion auf Deinem 2. Foto ist mittlerweile verworfen worden, wäre dann ein Rohloff Innenleben mit G-Con Standard gewesen.

MfG


----------



## richtig (31. März 2010)

@entlebucher: Ich verkaufe den Hauptrahmen in M, weil er doch eine Nummer zu klein war. Ich bin gerade am umbauen... 

Grussascha


----------



## Maxkraft (31. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs
Das nucleon TFR wird vom nucleon AM jetzt abgelöst. 
Das nucleon AM hat exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das helius AM, da dieses nach meiner Meinung die weltweit beste Allroundgeometrie darstellt. 
Die geometrie des nucleon TFR ist halt nicht mehr "state of the art"

Das ist nun wirklich eine sehr unglückliche Formulierung von Karlheinz Nicolai. Warum? 

Kein Mensch kauft ein gebrauchtes, ca. 18-19kg schweres Nucleon TFR aus einer abgelösten Serie, mit einer schlechteren Allroundgeometrie, die nicht mehr "state of the art" ist, für einen angemessenen Preis. Man bekommt schon jetzt weniger als die Hälfte für sein Getriebebike. Wer sein TFR in Zukunft komplett verkaufen will, wird wohl die 2000.- Euro Marke nicht mehr erreichen.
Dieser Text wird den Preis noch einmal kräftig drücken.
Wahrlich, eine grauenvolle Entwicklung. 
Ich hätte mir eine andere Formulierung gewünscht.


----------



## stuk (31. März 2010)

tja und gar nicht so passend wie die aussage aus dem 2010 katalog was "alte" modele angeht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (31. März 2010)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> Das nucleon TFR wird vom nucleon AM jetzt abgelöst.
> Das nucleon AM hat exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das helius AM, da dieses nach meiner Meinung die weltweit beste Allroundgeometrie darstellt.
> Die geometrie des nucleon TFR ist halt nicht mehr "state of the art"
> ...



Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ist die G-Boxx 1 überhaupt noch "State Of The Art" und kann man sie ruhigen Gewissens nochmal für 2-3 Jahre in den Ring schicken? Eure Ansichten dazu würden mich echt mal interessieren.


Grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (31. März 2010)

Du kennst meine Meinung... 
Die GBoxx1 war mE noch nie State of the Art. Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, jedoch überkomplex aufgebaut und äusserst aufwändig zu warten. Das Gewicht war evtl bis vor 2-3 Jahren noch state of the Art, mittlerweile liegt die Messlatte bei "Abfahrtsorientierten Bikes" weitaus tiefer. (DH: 17-18kg, FR: 15-17, ED: 14-15) Mit der GBoxx1 mit "normalen" Teilen (zahlbar und haltbar) mE nicht zu erreichen.

mE immer noch mit Prototypenstatus (trotz "Serienproduktion) und nur etwas für Rohloff- und Schrauberfetischisten.

genug gemeckert, das positive:
GBoxx1 ist das einzige wirklich funktionierende System, hervorragende Fahreigenschaften, genügende Gangabstufung für jeden Einsatzzweck (wenn auch grössere Übersetzung wünschenswert)


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir reden doch hier vom Nucleon AM:
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. War wohl Geistigumnachtet 

Ich würde aber trotzdem das alte Rad behalten.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. März 2010)

Cyril schrieb:


> you can see 15.830Kgs with pedals,



****ing good!


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ist die G-Boxx 1 überhaupt noch "State Of The Art" und kann man sie ruhigen Gewissens nochmal für 2-3 Jahre in den Ring schicken? Eure Ansichten dazu würden mich echt mal interessieren.
> 
> 
> Grussascha



Meine Meinung: Solange es keine Alternativen gibt ein klares "JA" ! 
Natürlich wären 1 Kilo weniger schön, aber ehrlich gesagt komme ich mit meinem 17kg TFR gut die Berge hoch, obwohl mein ION nur 500g schwerer ist 
Außerdem kann man das TFR nicht mit anderen FR-Bikes vergleichen, es sei denn dies hat ebenfalls ein Getriebe im Rahmen 

Ich denke mal nicht das Kalle die G-Boxx1 so umkonstuiert hat, dass man das Gehäuse der Speedhub weglassen kann. Vielleicht bringt ja Rohloff bald mal seine Leichtversion raus


----------



## Yetiroland (1. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ist die G-Boxx 1 überhaupt noch "State Of The Art" und kann man sie ruhigen Gewissens nochmal für 2-3 Jahre in den Ring schicken? Eure Ansichten dazu würden mich echt mal interessieren.
> 
> 
> Grussascha



es ist insofern "State Of The Art", weil es das einzige Produkt in dem Bereich am Markt ist, es gibt schlichtweg nichts anderes, es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller, der da irgendwas in der Richtung entwickelt - im Prinzip hat sich nicht viel getan seit das erste dunkelblaue Nucleon vor 13, 14 Jahren vorgestellt wurde, immer noch die Rohloffnabe drin, sicher ein wenig mehr gekapselt ist das ganze schon, aber auch viel wuchtiger, bulliger, im Prinzip immer noch das selbe, immer noch im Entwicklungsstadium mit sehr viel Potential, das aber nicht umgesetzt wird

mich überzeugt das neue Design nicht wirklich, so wird das vermutlich die nächsten Jahre nichts mit einem leichten Getriebebike, da ist die Umsetzung von Katz ja viel besser: leichter, einfacher, auch mit Getriebe und voll gekapselt, was beim Nicolei nicht der Fall ist, über den Sekundärantrieb über Kette bekommt man viel Schmutz ins System, obwohl die von Katz mit anderen Komponeneten wie den Kurbeln und vor allem dem Tretlager auch ca. 300g an Gewichtsvorteil verspielen

als das Nucleon TFR vorgestellt wurde, war es ja in Ordnung und innovativ, für die erste Serie gut, aber dann tat sich einfach nichts mehr, als das AMX vor 2, 3 Jahren vorgestellt wurde, hätte ein leichteres Bike in Serie gehen müssen, nur das Ding war mit der G-Boxx Rohloff und G-Con eine totale Fehlkonstruktion, da hat man viel Zeit verloren

wenn sich da nicht was tut, dann wird das wieder vom Markt verschwinden bzw. ein totales Nischenprodukt im Bereich DH bleiben, die Getriebebox mit dem 1,8kg Rohloffgetriebe ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, denn 1,8 kg wiegen heutzutage vollgefederte Rahmen im Bereich XC, 
die 2,3 Firmen die so was wie Nicolai im Programm haben, aber dann für DH das 7 Gang Getriebe machen ja auch nicht unbedingt viel Werbung auf ihren Seiten für die G-Box, da muss man schon suchen, um das zu finden

man müsste diese G-Boxx komplett neu konstruieren und insgesamt andere leichtere Materialien verwenden, dann sollte der Primärantrieb auf die andere Seite wechseln und der Sekundärantrieb dann sozusagen auf die "richtige" Seite wandern, dann bräuchte man diesen komischen Adapter für die Scheibenbremse nicht, auch sollte man das ganze einfacher konstruieren und leichter, weniger Schrauben, die Kurbeln sind ja auch viel zu schwer, und Dichtungen fehlen auch an allen Ecken und Enden, ein Zahnriemen wäre auch nicht schlecht - ist auch viel leichter als die Kette, dann den BB30 Standard übernehmen, und vor allem braucht es ein kleineres und leichteres Getriebe mit entsprechender Übersetzung, 

aber dieses neue Nucleon AM mit alter Getriebebox mit der komischen Hinterbauschwinge ist einfach 3 Jahre zu spät am Markt, und warum man da nicht die Hinterbauschwinge vom AMX-Prototyp übernommen hat verstehe ich auch nicht, die war doch recht ansehnlich, filigran und sicher auch stabil genug
und die Geometrie könnte man ja auch am Nucleon TFR umsetzen, es gibt ja die Möglichkeit einen Maßrahmen zu ordern

das neue wurde auch schlecht vorgestellt, mit der eigenartigen roten Eloxalschicht und dem extrem abfallenden Oberrohr schaut der Rahmen einfach scheußlich aus, wenn man da eine "normale" Größe gewählt hätte, dann auch noch die neue blaue Teamlackierung verwendet hätte, dann würde das Bike wesentlich dynamischer aussehen und die 200 gramm mehr würden den braten dann auch nicht mehr fett machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyril (2. April 2010)

Sorry for the german traduction, i think i have better to learn german ;-)

Meine Meinung(Ansicht) ist, daß kein Fabrikant Risikos bitte nimm, um mit Kalle er zu konkurrieren, der Markt begnügt sich zu folgen und aus dem Marketing zu machen.

Ich habe dieselben Typen von Wegen mit meinem helius KRIEGSVETERANEN und mein leichter hinaufgangener TFR ausgenommen von 16kgs gerollt.

Das Urteil ist, daß der Unterschied trotz 2 Kilo von Abstand(Unterschied) zwischen den beiden Fahrrädern wirklich schwach ist.
Tatsächlich ist das, als das Gebiet sehr wenig fahrend ist und der Abhang ist sehr stark, daß sich der Unterschied wirklich riechen läßt.

Gegenwärtig gboxx1 ist die beste Lösung, um einen mehrwertigen Bergfahrrad mit genügend Geschwindigkeit zu machen, um überall zu gehen.


----------



## Cyril (2. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ****ing good!



As you said it's really good to ride it 

I have a look to your video it's funny and big ride


----------



## c_w (2. April 2010)

Stay writing in english, that's better for everyone ;-)


----------



## frankweber (2. April 2010)

Cyril schrieb:


> Sorry for the german traduction, i think i have better to learn german ;-)
> 
> Meine Meinung(Ansicht) ist, daß kein Fabrikant Risikos bitte nimm, um mit Kalle er zu konkurrieren, der Markt begnügt sich zu folgen und aus dem Marketing zu machen.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, i had a lot of tears on my Keyboard

best regards
Frank


----------



## Cyril (2. April 2010)

OK sorry, is it tears of laughting? or pain?

From my point of view the GBoxx1 is the best solution for the momment to have a complete bike around 15kg for all mountain.

I ride the same trail with my TFR and my AC and the difference is very very low in efficiency, in this new configuration (less than 16kg) it's very easy to propulse.

I descovry Nicolaï frame with the TFR it's my first contact with the brand, in 2007 i'm borring about rear derailleur and i order an TFR without see it and test it and he is always here with little modifications.

Other brand don't want to take risk to make R&D on the subject they just make marketing intead of searching solution to improve our bikes.

After the TFR i have a FR, and now a AC, and i sold the FR and now i sold the AC, the TFR is my favorite because transmission, suspension, balance and dynamic comportement is very better.

I have a ION GB2 and it's more difficult to accomodate shifting than the rohloff (TFR), because when you turn the twister you have no return of information, on a classic transmission shiffting is coupling with sensation in crank arm or on GB2 you do not have any sensation shiffting is too soft and it's need more ride too accomadate the twister.


----------



## frankweber (2. April 2010)

Cyril schrieb:


> OK sorry, is it tears of laughting? or pain?
> 
> From my point of view the GBoxx1 is the best solution for the momment to have a complete bike around 15kg for all mountain.
> 
> ...


 

no pain


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. April 2010)

so der nucleon am rahmen in L eloxiert wiegt 8,38 kg also etwas leichter als der vorgängen, baue es gerade auf später gibt es ein paar bilder und das gesamtgewicht


----------



## richtig (9. April 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so der nucleon am rahmen in L eloxiert wiegt 8,38 kg also etwas leichter als der vorgängen, baue es gerade auf später gibt es ein paar bilder und das gesamtgewicht



inkl. nabe?

grussascha


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2010)

und was bitte is dann der Vorteil des neuen Rahmens?


----------



## richtig (9. April 2010)

Wenn ich das Gewicht des TFRs mal aus der Liste von "Jopefu" errechne, komme ich auf 8,45 KG (Rahmen ist eloxiert) inkl. Nabe, Steckachse, Schaltbox. 

Stimmen die Ergebnisse, dann ist die Ersparnis von knapp 150 Gramm ein Witz!







Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (9. April 2010)

ja mit nabe


----------



## nuts (9. April 2010)

fühlte sich verdammt leicht an - allein der große Leerweg zwischen den Speerklinken würde mich stören... eventuell noch die kurze Übersetzung, aber das passt schon.













ich weiß, miese Bilder - aber meine Spionagebrille gibt nicht mehr her


----------



## Helius-FR (9. April 2010)

Ich muß sagen ich finde es bei jedem Gucken Geiler...


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. April 2010)

Mit der Schwarzen Kettenstrebe ist es ja im 'kritischen Bereich' auch nicht mehr so auffällig 

 Kuka


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. April 2010)

so es ist vollbracht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614053


----------



## c_w (9. April 2010)

Die Kettenstrebe ist und bleibt endshässlich :-/
Aber eigentlich ist das gut... zumindestens für mein Konto!


----------



## sluette (10. April 2010)

ich bin mal so frei herr bikebauer:






ansich find ich das teil schon klasse. bei der gewichtsklasse spielt's bei mir aber leider nur in der reinen abfahrtsliga ein rolle, ich kenn mich da aber auch mit der g-boxx zu wenig aus um mir ein urteil über all-mountain einsatz erlauben zu dürfen. 
vielleicht kommt's auf den bildern aber auch schlecht rüber, denn was ich absolut zum :kotz:finde ist dieses rot elox. ist das nun dunkel-rot oder bei live betrachtung eher mit dem hope / tune elox rot vergleichbar ? naja, ich komme am we mal bei euch vorbei und schau mir die kiste live an.


----------



## checkb (10. April 2010)

Das rote Elox ist eine absolute Pornofarbe in Live. 

Was wiegt, dass auf dem Bild gezeigte AM? 

checkb


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. April 2010)

in der konfiguration wie ich es fahre also nicht wie auf dem foto hat es 17,35 kg, also über ein kilo weniger als mein altes TFR, aber nochmal zur info, wer schonmal ein getriebebike gefahren ist weiß, dass es sich nicht so anfühlt wie ein 17,35 kg kettenschaltungsbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (10. April 2010)

Habt ihr das Bike als Vorführer immer in Ratingen?

checkb


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. April 2010)

ja logisch


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. April 2010)

partlist wär ganz nett


----------



## mät__ (10. April 2010)

Ist die Kettenstrebe eigentlich immer schwarz? Oder kann man die auch in anderen Farben ordern?


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2010)

mät schrieb:


> Ist die Kettenstrebe eigentlich immer schwarz? Oder kann man die auch in anderen Farben ordern?



Du kannst alle verfügbaren Farben bei Nicolai bestellen


----------



## Hufi (10. April 2010)

oh mann ihr machts mir echt schwer...
Was denkt Ihr ist das Teil auf 16kg abspeckbar ohne große Probleme mit Teilen? Für mich sind die 16kg so eine psychologische Grenze
Aber vom technischen her erste Sahne 
ich werd mich mal ins stille Kämmerlein zurückziehen und nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (10. April 2010)

@Hufi

Hör auf drüber nachzudenken oder hör nicht auf. Kauf dir die Kiste und wir drehen beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN mal ne gepflegte Runde mit dem Teil. 

checkb


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> oh mann ihr machts mir echt schwer...
> Was denkt Ihr ist das Teil auf 16kg abspeckbar ohne große Probleme mit Teilen? Für mich sind die 16kg so eine psychologische Grenze
> Aber vom technischen her erste Sahne
> ich werd mich mal ins stille Kämmerlein zurückziehen und nachdenken.



Denke auf jeden Fall, ein paar Post vorher hat doch Jemand sein TFR mit 15,8 kg gepostet. Selbst wenn das AM nur etwas leichter ist, sind U16 möglich.
HIER


----------



## sluette (11. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Das rote Elox ist eine absolute Pornofarbe in Live.


naja, bleibt geschmacksache...
ich habe mir die kiste heute beim bikebauer angeschaut, ist zwar kein ruhrgebeat mehr, aber man kann ja mal ins rheinland ausschweifen...
ziemlich klasse kiste aber die farbe geht trotzdem nicht. 
vom mehrgewicht konnt ich beim fahren nicht viel merken, allerdings hat sich die testrunde auf max. 10 runden auf dem hallenvorplatz beschränkt, also nix representatives.
thomas ist ein netter kerl, hat spass gemacht.


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. April 2010)

so heute ist der grosse tag, ich werde das Nucleon AM mal durch den dreck knallen und die tage einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht mit ein paar netten bilder einstellen wir werden mit ralfs Helius AM eine vergleichsfahrt machen und ich bin echt gespannt wie das neue baby sich macht


----------



## kolt siewerts (13. April 2010)

Top! Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...


----------



## stuk (13. April 2010)

ralfs AM ist ja kaum schlagbar.....


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. April 2010)

abwarten vom gewicht keine frage aber der fahrer hat ja auch noch was mitzureden


----------



## sluette (13. April 2010)

wer ist ralf und wie schaut sein AM aus ???


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2010)

Das ist Ralf






und das sein AM


----------



## 525Rainer (13. April 2010)

gibts kein besseres foto vom bike? wärs wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2010)

Nicht in dem Aufbaustadium 
hier noch mit alten Bremsen u. altem Dämpfer 






sonst einfach mal beim Thomas in die Bilder schauen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/72683

da sind auch einige vom Nucleon AM dabei, wo Wir am We schon mal testen durften


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2010)

und das ist Ralf auf dem Nucleon AM


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2010)

so Mädels hier ist das was Ihr wollt.


----------



## blacklord (13. April 2010)

Sehr schick die beiden! Beim Nucleon stört mich nur die schon genannte Kettentrebe und die imho recht unschöne Kurbel.
Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Jack22001 (14. April 2010)

Sali Jungs,
also die Kettenstrebe find ich jetzt ni so schlecht - ist doch geile Maschinenebauoptik mit dem Frästeilen hinten. dadurch das die Kettenstrebe weiter oben am Rahmen sitzt als beim normalen helius am  ist der winkel zwischen druck- und kettenstrebe spitzer. für mich zählt eh mehr die Funktion als die optik. Gibts eigentlic hschon eine fahrbericht vom nucleon am?
und ist das teil jetzt offiziell draussen oder entwickelt kalle noch weiter (denn auf der Homepage lese ich noch nichts vom nucleon). 
ach und wie schwerr ist denn das gute stück mit einsatzgerechtem aufbau? 15-16kg realisierbar? weil dann ist es so schwer wie bmein gutes altes bass - aber ohne nervige schaltung 

grüsse stefan


->> hmm ich sollte mal weiter vorne lesen -> hat sich erledigt die fragerei


----------



## richtig (14. April 2010)

sag mal, die neue kind shock, die im am verbaut ist, hat die mehr als 125mm? der hub sieht so ewig lang aus.

grussascha


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2010)

ich find die dicken kettenstreben voll geil! ich stell mir grad folgende konfiguration vor: rahmen schwarz elox inkl. aller anbauteile und die kettenstreben neonsignalrot!

das rot elox kommt nicht so gut wie das grün orange oder gold. kann aber auch am foto und licht liegen.


----------



## blacklord (14. April 2010)

Ich finde die Streben vom Helius immer noch etwas schöner. Aber das Nucleon in orange Elox wäre echt scharf.
Das Gewicht wäre in der obigen Konfiguration noch interessant. Ich würde meines recht ähnlich Aufbauen.


----------



## richtig (15. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad folgende konfiguration vor: rahmen schwarz elox inkl. aller anbauteile und die kettenstreben neonsignalrot!



wow, das könnte was aussehen - sicher auch in jeder anderen grellen neonfarbsauerei.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (16. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das rot elox kommt nicht so gut wie das grün orange oder gold. kann aber auch am foto und licht liegen.



kann ich bestätigen ! 
ich habe mir die kiste beim thomas ja live angeschaut. es stand neben einem orange eloxiertem ufo ST und sah da farblich sehr schlecht gegen aus. rot elox mag ich auch, wenn dann aber so wie bei hope ordentlich glänzend.


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. April 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> sag mal, die neue kind shock, die im am verbaut ist, hat die mehr als 125mm? der hub sieht so ewig lang aus.
> 
> grussascha



joop 125 mm kind shock 950 i


----------



## Falco Mille (20. April 2010)

Moin moin, bin letzte Woche mit den Pedaliéro Jungs in Ligurien zum Frühjahrstest gewesen, und Kalle hat uns dafür kurzfristig noch ein nagelneues Nucleon AM aufgebaut, das wir da unten auf Herz und Nieren durchrocken durften. Meine persönliche Meinung: Das geilste Nucleon aller Zeiten. 17,5 kg (Gr.M) mit handfester Ausstattung, super agil im Handling und ein Bügeleisen vor dem Herrn. Eigentlich mehr Freerider als All Mountain, aber die Abkürzung AM steht bei Nicolai ja auch eher für den harten Enduro Einsatz, als für schlanke Trailbikes, die unter AC laufen. Beim Nicolai Season Kick Off in Winterberg am 8. und 9. Mai gibt's das Gerät dann auch für Euch zum Austesten.





(Foto: Falco / Reiter: Cockroach aka Wester / Mannschaft: Pedaliéro)


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2010)

Hmmmm

hätte es ein neu entwickeltes Getriebe wäre ich mit >17 Kilo einverstanden
würde es so an 15 Kilo wiegen wäre ich einverstanden

Falco schreibt ja schon selbst, das es eher Freerider als AM ist
wobei ein Freerider auch eine Coil Gabel > 160 mm verdienen würde
nur bei 18 Kilo hört für mich der Spass auf
dann kann ich gleich ein AFR mit KeFü und einem Kettenblatt nehmen
das wiegt dann 2 Kilo weniger

über die Größe XL wollen wir mal gar nicht erst reden...

ein Getriebe zu haben is sicher geil, aber irgendwie immer noch nicht interessant für meiner einer...

is da ein Monarch drin? und bestimmt eine Lyrik 170 SoloAir...
hab ichg nicht grade in nem anderen Thread gelesen, das ein Luftfederbein am TFR vergeudete Liebesmüh is?
(ja ich weiss, das ist ein AM - aber ähnlich sind se)


----------



## Falco Mille (21. April 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist ein 216er Monarch und die Gabel eine Lyric Solo Air mit 170 mm. Für ein Helius AFR würde ich dagegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer empfehlen. Das AFR ist mit 200 mm Federweg aber auch eine andere Klasse als das Nucleon AM, welches eher mit dem Helius AM zu vergleichen ist. Die Federung am Nucleon AM geht jedenfalls wie Butter: Soft und schluckfreudig aber trotzdem keine Durchschläge. Ich war lange überzeugter Stahfederanhänger, aber ich muss zugeben, dass sich bei den Luftfederelementen eine Menge getan hat und gebe diesen im Enduro-Bereich mittlerweile den Vorzug. Du wirst ein AFR mit Stahlfedern wahrscheinlich kaum leichter aufbauen, als das Nucleon AM. - Aber warum sollte bei einem neu entwickelten Getriebe ein Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem altbewähten und ausgereiften Rohloff Getriebe akzeptabel sein? Die G-Boxx 2 ist leichter als die G-Boxx 1. Die G-Boxx 2 hat allerdings nur 7 Gänge und wurde für den DH Einsatz im Ion GB2 entwickelt, weil man bei der G-Boxx 1 (Rohloff) in den früheren Nucleon Downhill Modellen die Hälfte der Gänge gar nicht benötigte. In einem Endurobike braucht man dagegen ein größeres Gangspektrum, um es gemäß seiner Bestimmung zu nutzen. Darum macht hier die Rohloff Sinn, wie zuvor im Nucleon TFR. Das AM ist nicht nur unter dem Aspekt des Gewichts, sondern auch in Sachen Performance und Geometrie eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem TFR. 

Gruß, Falco


----------



## Triple F (21. April 2010)

Okay....danke für die weiteren Infos, das alles führt mich aber unweigerlich zur nächsten Frage:

*Wann kommt das Nucleon AC?*

Ich suche ein Getriebe-Bike, mit dem ich flott auf Trails und Touren (--> G-Boxx 1) unterwegs sein kann. Vom Gewicht her würde ich mal max. 16,5kg anpeilen (was ja auch mit dem TFR realisierbar ist). Weniger wäre natürlich wünschenswert, aber - da selbst mein Argon FR 15kg wiegt - fast unverschämt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacklord (21. April 2010)

Schön siehts auf jeden Fall aus und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es jede Menge Spass macht. Aber bei einem Gewicht von um die 17 Kg ist das für mich gestorben. Die 16 Kg Marke wäre da meine Schmerzensgrenze.
Auch wenn sich ein Bike mit einem so tiefen Schwerpunkt etwas leichter anfühlen soll: Bergauf und beim schieben, bzw Tragen sind mit 17 Kg noch immer zu viel.
Schade...


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

eben!


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. April 2010)

Hört mal Mädel´s wo ist Euer Problem.
15,6kg


----------



## LeichteGranate (21. April 2010)

Ich finde das Nucleon AM ja ganz schick, aber bei dem S/W-Leichtgewichts TFR sind ziemlich lütte Laufräder und Reifen dran! Pedale kann ich auch nicht erkennen...
Schade um den Schönen Rahmen.


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hört mal Mädel´s wo ist Euer Problem.
> 15,6kg



aha, mit nahezu Slicks und nem Eierkneifer als Sattel...

Ich wiege 100 Kilo, will aber trotzdem nicht gleich ein 17 Kilo Bike wuchten müssen!


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. April 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist ein 216er Monarch...



braucht man also einen 216er im nucleon am...im normalen am warens doch 200er oder irre ich mich


----------



## sluette (21. April 2010)

ab 2010 hast du die wahl zwischen 200er und 216er...


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2010)

> Hört mal Mädel´s wo ist Euer Problem.


Genau so sieht es aus. Hier rumheulen nur weil das gepostete Bike 17,5 kg wiegt 
Schaut es euch an, alleine der Holzfeller Lenker und Vorbau, Avid Elixier etc. da gibt es jede menge potential.


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

wenn ich beim TFR mit light-Teilen 15,6 lese, dann is da nicht mehr viel Spielraum wenn das AM vergleichbar viel wiegen soll


----------



## blacklord (21. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Hier rumheulen nur weil das gepostete Bike 17,5 kg wiegt
> Schaut es euch an, alleine der Holzfeller Lenker und Vorbau, Avid Elixier etc. da gibt es jede menge potential.


Darum würde es mich doch noch interessieren, wie schwer das Bike von Kunstflieger ist. Ich würde meines recht ähnlich aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Das geilste Nucleon aller Zeiten. 17,5 kg (Gr.M) mit handfester Ausstattung



mit leichter Gabel und Luftfederbein...

daher möchtest du wohl das Gewicht mit Doppelbrücke nicht sehen!


EDITH: ok, ich erzähl Schmarrrnnnnnn

Sorrieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Peter446688 (21. April 2010)

im Prinzip müssten die von Nicolai mal ein "Nucleon RC" (in Anlehnung ans Helius RC) bauen, nicht ein AM, das dann noch ein Freerider ist, es gibt auch noch andere Biker als Downhiller


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn ich beim TFR mit light-Teilen 15,6 lese, dann is da nicht mehr viel Spielraum wenn das AM vergleichbar viel wiegen soll



bei diesem trf handelt es sich um eine studie "wie leicht geht es bei einem g-boxx bike" natürlich sind da nur leichte sachen dran aber wenn ich ehrlich bin sind die sachen daran garnicht so leicht, naja egal hauptsache ich habe spass


----------



## WODAN (22. April 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Das nucleon TFR wird vom nucleon AM jetzt abgelöst. Das nucleon AM hat
> exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das helius AM, da dieses nach meiner Meinung die weltweit beste Allroundgeometrie darstellt. Die geometrie des
> ...



Leider kann ich die Art und Weise wie hier das TFR "schlechtgeredet" nicht nachvollziehen.

Die Geometrie vom TFR ist nicht ganz Langtouren-tauglich, das steht auch nicht zur Diskussion. Allerdings ist das Nucleon AM auch"nur" ein abgestützter Eingelenker mit dem gleichen Drehpunkt wie das TFR. Wie kann man dann von verbesserter Performance sprechen?

Diese ganzen Aussagen widersprechen meiner Meinung nach Eurem Statement aus dem 2010er Katalog Seite 1 "Um die Spitze zu sehen, lohnt sich auch mal ein Blick nach unten".

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. April 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Art und Weise wie hier das TFR "schlechtgeredet" nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Die Geometrie vom TFR ist nicht ganz Langtouren-tauglich, das steht auch nicht zur Diskussion. Allerdings ist das Nucleon AM auch"nur" ein abgestützter Eingelenker mit dem gleichen Drehpunkt wie das TFR. Wie kann man dann von verbesserter Performance sprechen?
> 
> ...



Bernd, du hast recht jedoch fahre ich auch schon seit 6 jahren getriebebike Nucleon TFR, und glaube mir das neue ist vieleicht auch nur ein abgestützer eingelenker jedoch viel agiler als das TFR die federperformance beim TFR stand für mich nie zur debatte 
komm und mach ne probefahrt........... mit kaffee und allem zip und zap


----------



## Herrrow (23. April 2010)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Federweg das Nucleon AM hat - auch 167mm ?

Gruß


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. April 2010)

Herrrow schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Federweg das Nucleon AM hat - auch 167mm ?
> 
> Gruß



joop 167-171 mm je nach Umlenkhebel


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2010)

falscher Thread...


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> falscher Thread...



macht nix frag ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. April 2010)

ne, ich hab was zitiert für einen anderen thread


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ne, ich hab was zitiert für einen anderen thread



sehen wir uns beim kick off ? bin samstag/sonntag da


----------



## der-gute (25. April 2010)

leider nein, ich MUSS leider in die US and A ;-)

irgendwie bin ich in den nächsten Monaten bei vielen wichtigen Terminen verhindert:
Hochzeit, JGA, Bike-Events, Season-Opening...


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. April 2010)

Das neue Nicolai Nucleon AM

Fahrbericht

Das 2010 Nucleon AM ist schon mit Blick auf die Rahmengeometrie, ein komplett anderes Bikes als das Nucleon TFR. Es unterscheidet sich vor allem in der Sitzposition von seinem VorgÃ¤nger und zeigt dabei seine Verwandtschaft zur Helius-Familie. Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel und TretlagerhÃ¶he entsprechen nÃ¤mlich exakt dem Helius AM. Ich sitze aufrecht und mittig im Bike und habe optimale Kontrolle und Kraftentfaltung. Durch den steileren Sitzwinkel bekomme ich mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, als beim TFR, ohne dabei das GefÃ¼hl von Frontlastigkeit zu haben.

Die bewÃ¤hrte, treue G-BOXX I verrichtet auch in diesem neuen Modell wie gewohnt und zuverlÃ¤ssig ihren Dienst. Die 14 GÃ¤nge des Rolhoff Speedhub Getriebes im Inneren bieten die volle Ãbersetzungsbandbreite einer 27-Gang Kettenschaltung, ohne dass man sich Sorgen Ã¼ber eine abfallende Kette oder ein verbogenes Schaltwerk machen muss. Genau das, was man fÃ¼r einen einen tourentauglichen Freerider bzw. ein Enduro im harten GelÃ¤nde braucht.

Das von mir eingesetzte Nucleon AM hat ein Gewicht von 17,4 kg. Das sind schon mal gute 800 Gramm weniger als bei meinem alten TFR. Die Ausstattung ist allerdings robust und auf Nummer Sicher gewÃ¤hlt. NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnte ich das Bike noch um einiges leichter tunen, aber ich habe mit diesem Gewicht kein Problem. SchlieÃlich fahre ich seit 2004 Getriebebike. Hinzu kommt, dass das Nucleon AM einen zentraleren, tieferen Schwerpunkt hat, als ein konventionelles Bike, wodurch man das Mehrgewicht beim Handling nicht spÃ¼rt.

In einem kleinen Vergleichstest habe ich mein Nucleon AM gegen ein leicht aufgebautes Helius AM antreten lassen, das von Ralf, dem Team Captain unseres BikeBauer/Vulkatech Racing Teams gefahren wird. (das Helius AM wiegt 13,8 kg). Unsere Test-Tour hat 46 km bei 650 HÃ¶henmeter. Also eigentlich eine lockere Runde. Dabei kreuzen Singletrails, Drops, BÃ¤che und Anlieger immer wieder unseren Weg. 

Das Nucleon lÃ¤Ãt sich gut beschleunigen und liegt satt auf der Bahn. Das leichte Helius AM ist zwar immer ein oder zwei RadlÃ¤ngen voraus, ich habe aber nie das GefÃ¼hl, dass Ralf mich mich abhÃ¤ngt, wenn er los sprintet. Also rein in den ersten Singletrail. Wir fahren im Stehen. Wurzeln und LÃ¶cher, auf und ab, fiese Kurven, Balance halten und gleichzeitig Kette geben. Upps! Ein Baum springt mir in den Weg. Ich bremse hart ab und verliere den Schwung. Aber kein Problem: Der G-BOXX wird mit einem Dreh des Handgelenks kurz das Kommando "6 GÃ¤nge runter schalten!" erteilt und schon geht die wilde Reise weiter. Im schnellen Runterschalten mehrerer GÃ¤nge ohne Kurbelumdrehung zeigt sich klar ein wichtiger Vorteil des Getriebes. Trotz meines Patzers verliere ich kaum Zeit und kann umgehend wieder zum Kumpel auf dem Fliegengewicht aufschlieÃen.

Die nÃ¤chste HÃ¼rde heiÃt: âDrÃ¼ber springen oder ab in den Bach!â Je nach Flow eine lustige Disziplin. Vielflieger Ralf auf dem Helius Ã¼berquert den Bach mit reichlich Airtime, und ich, ich springe etwas zu kurz und lande im flachen Wasser. Was soll's. Der gÃ¼tige Hinterbau schluckt den Einschlag klaglos weg, und ich schieÃe in einer Gischtwolke aus dem Bachbett heraus. Dabei habe ich GlÃ¼ck, dass mein lenkerbreites Grinsen durch die auf mich zukommenden beide BÃ¤ume paÃt.

Die 171 mm Federweg im Hinterbau fÃ¼hlen sich nach mehr an. In unserem Nucleon AM arbeitet ein FOX DHX 5.0 AIR mit einem Hub von 63 mm bei einer EinbaulÃ¤nge von 216 mm. Die neuen Umlenkhebel Variante "B" und die DÃ¤mpferbleche "-11" sprechen den LuftdÃ¤mpfer sehr sensibel an, fast als wÃ¤re es ein StahldÃ¤mpfer.

Das nÃ¤chste TeilstÃ¼ck geht 5 km bergauf und hier muss ich zugeben, dass ein Kampf mit dem Helius vÃ¶llig unsinnig wÃ¤re. Ich greife trotzdem an. Nachdem wir auf der Kuppe angekommen sind, bekomme ich vom Leichtgewichtspiloten Ralf einen respektvollen Blick zugeworfen, mit dem Kommentar: "Nicht schlecht fÃ¼r so einen Panzer". Ich heimse 50 % der Anerkennung fÃ¼r mich ein und gebe die andere HÃ¤lfte an das Nucleon weiter.

An unserem Sprung-Spot angekommen, Ã¼bergebe ich das Nucleon an den Ralf. Als Team-KapitÃ¤n unseres Racing-Teams ist er es gewohnt, mit seinem ION ST groÃe Gaps und Tables zu Ã¼berfliegen. Nach ein wenig Fahrwerksabstimmung geht er hinein in die erste Linie, ab in den Berg. Anlieger, Doubles, Tables, Roadgaps, das volle Programm wird jetzt abgespult. Ich lehne an einem Baum und staune immer wieder, was man so alles mit einem Moutainbike machen kann. Naja, ich trÃ¶ste mich damit, dass ich halt nur Endurist mit viel Sitzpotential bin und schaue bewundernd dem Highspeed-Piloten bei seinen ÃberflÃ¼gen nach.

Fazit

Das Nucleon AM liegt mit seinem tiefen Schwerpunkt satt in den Kurven und ist bei SprÃ¼ngen stabil und ausgewogen. Die G-BOXX lÃ¤Ãt keine WÃ¼nsche offen. Neben der Sicherheit einer komplett geschÃ¼tzten Schaltung bietet sie zudem den Vorteil, in jeder Fahrsituation beliebig viele GÃ¤nge schalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Durch den antriebskongruenten Schwingendrehpunkt spÃ¼rt man selbst bei starkem Antritt weder Wippen noch Schaukeln oder sonstige AntriebseinflÃ¼sse. Das 2010-er Nucleon AM ist mit seiner vom Helius AM entliehenen Geometrie optimal ausgewogen, ein komplett neues Bike. Es hat gegenÃ¼ber dem Nucleon TFR sowohl an Freeride- als auch an Enduro-Potential zulegen kÃ¶nnen. Die Kinder werden halt erwachsen.

Auf dem Heimweg rollen die beiden Nicolais nebeneinander, und die Piloten stecken so tief im Tech-Talk, dass die Runde ruck-zuck vorÃ¼ber ist.

Also auf ein nÃ¤chstes Mal, meine Getriebeliebe. Wir sehen uns beim Bikebauer oder auf dem Trail.

Rock on

der Thomas

P.S. Vielen Dank an Kalle und sein unermÃ¼dliches Team


----------



## stuk (28. April 2010)

netter bereicht.

das grüne wiegt 13.8? mit stahlgabel und großen dämpfer?

viel spaß mit deinem fuhrpark
mfg


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> netter bereicht.
> 
> das grüne wiegt 13.8? mit stahlgabel und großen dämpfer?
> 
> ...



jop 13,8 echte kg, das nucleon ist bei den kick off days in winterberg zu sehen, und noch ein paar andere leckerchen, kommt vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_school (29. Mai 2010)

Konnte das Nucleon AM bei den Dirtmasters kurz Probe fahren und war sehr angetan. Gibt es bereits eine endgültige Entscheidung über die Serienproduktion?
Gruß, Manni


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Mai 2010)

old_school schrieb:


> Konnte das Nucleon AM bei den Dirtmasters kurz Probe fahren und war sehr angetan. Gibt es bereits eine endgültige Entscheidung über die Serienproduktion?
> Gruß, Manni



warum endgültige endscheidung ? das nucleon am wird bereits in serie produziert


----------



## old_school (29. Mai 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> warum endgültige endscheidung ? das nucleon am wird bereits in serie produziert



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ich habe gedacht, der Rahmen müsste dann auch auf der Homepage zu sehen und zu bestellen sein.
OK, gefunden: Production Plan, Calendar Week 27 + 30 
Gruß,
Manni


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Mai 2010)

was kostet denn der rahmen?


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was kostet denn der rahmen?



www.nicolai.net


----------



## c_w (29. Mai 2010)

Verrätst du uns noch, wo du da den Preis gefunden hast? ^^


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Mai 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> VerrÃ¤tst du uns noch, wo du da den Preis gefunden hast? ^^



da das Nucleon AM der Ersatz fÃ¼r das Nucleon TFR sein soll, wird es aufgrund der selben Technik ungefÃ¤hr auch in dem Bereich liegen wie das TFR, also bei ca. 5000 â¬, je nach DÃ¤mpferwahl und Lackierung oder Eloxierung und anderen Sonderausstattungen, wie MaÃrahmen, anderes Steuerrohr usw. wird sich das in einem hÃ¶heren Preis niederschlagen


----------



## c_w (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist schon klar, aber der Thomas wirkte so bestimmt, als wären wir nur alle zu blind da was zu finden ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Mai 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon klar, aber der Thomas wirkte so bestimmt, als wären wir nur alle zu blind da was zu finden ;-)


#laut nicolai kostet das neue nucleon am genauso viel oder wenig wie sein vorgänger, natürlich gibt es da unterschiede in der ausstattung !!

http://nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-nuc-tfr.html

gruss

der thomas


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (30. Mai 2010)

Interessant zu wissen wäre noch der Gesamtwirkungsgrad des Antriebssystems. Macht sich der mechanische Widerstand der Primärkette beim Pedalieren stark bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Mai 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen wäre noch der Gesamtwirkungsgrad des Antriebssystems. Macht sich der mechanische Widerstand der Primärkette beim Pedalieren stark bemerkbar?



nö


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> nö



Nein es ist kein wiederstand zu festzustellen


----------



## Cyril (30. Mai 2010)

hallo,

a last picture of my TFR 16.3Kgs with a lot of modification and very light wheels set (no tube crest very strong regarding the weight of 330grs), so on the frame Ti kit for Gboxx and BB axle in aluminium 7075 custom to save weight, Suspension axle link in aluminium and needle bearing remplace by composite ring.






I see you talk about pedaling, in a light weight configuration the nucleon pelals very well but it's not comparative to an AM, if you have to climb longer 1hour for exemple the nucleon need more power, the rolhoff hub give grind on the 7 shorter gear and the weight of it is an advantage in downhill but worst when it climb really.

From flat terrain to downhill the weight of the rohloff hub always in rotation (more than 1kgs) is a benefit to keep speed linked to the best efficiency of suspension the bike take speed by his self, i have the same sensation on my ION GB2, the bike accelerate his self when a classic ion do not take speed and it's a great sensation.

the nucleon is a real pleasure machine from flat to downhill so to climb it's harder, what do you want peasure in the down or efficiency to climb?

even the position of the nucleon AM is better to pedaling and it's a progress to an enduro gearbox bike lighter but in race like DHmarathon like MEGA i think the AM in better for race and nucleon better for fun and pleasure, i think that pleasure to ride is that 90% of rider request


----------



## Hatschipuh (30. Mai 2010)

i love this bike


----------



## Cyril (30. Mai 2010)

thank's ;-)


----------



## mät__ (31. Mai 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> i love this bike



i want this bike


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. Mai 2010)

mät schrieb:


> i want this bike



Doch net für Erlangen, oder ???


----------



## mät__ (1. Juni 2010)

Warum denn nicht?


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juni 2010)

mät schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?



Zu gefährlich dort - viel zu viele verrückte Radfahrer 



lg
Wolfgang

P.S.: muss da jeden Tach mit dem Auto oder zu Fuss durch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Cyril,
what is your Nucleon for a Q-factor and how satisfied you are with a fork.

Greetings Jürgen






Cyril schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> a last picture of my TFR 16.3Kgs with a lot of modification and very light wheels set (no tube crest very strong regarding the weight of 330grs), so on the frame Ti kit for Gboxx and BB axle in aluminium 7075 custom to save weight, Suspension axle link in aluminium and needle bearing remplace by composite ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyril (3. Juni 2010)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Hi Cyril,
> what is your Nucleon for a Q-factor and how satisfied you are with a fork.
> 
> Greetings Jürgen



I don't know the Q-factor of the Gboxx1

the fork seems very good i just ride two time with it, but sensibilty is very good i feel better than a fox 36 float, and progressivity is very good too, i ride on enduro trail and little north shore trail (2.5m gap max) with the same tuning i use 155mm of travel with a good senstion on braking, it's a very good product.

I thing i need more ride to have a better return of capacity and limitation but first feeling is very nice and weight is 2.080kgs exacly


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Juni 2010)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Hi Cyril,
> what is your Nucleon for a Q-factor and how satisfied you are with a fork.
> 
> Greetings Jürgen



die gabel ist der brüller


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Juni 2010)

Einfach nur Geil


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2010)

um meine alte Leier wieder auszupacken...

was wiegt denn das Ding?

(sehr geiles Teil, ich bin ja trotz des hohen Gewichts noch nicht kuriert...)


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Einfach nur Geil



Die Hinterbauschwinge erinnert mich irgendwie an meine gute alte Stihl Kettensäge ....

Ansonsten bis auf den Luftdämpfer sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> um meine alte Leier wieder auszupacken...
> 
> was wiegt denn das Ding?
> 
> (sehr geiles Teil, ich bin ja trotz des hohen Gewichts noch nicht kuriert...)



17,3 KG, mit stihl kettensägenhinterbau und binären wasserdampfevaporatoren


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> 17,3 KG, mit stihl kettensägenhinterbau und binären wasserdampfevaporatoren


 Die Ungläubigen werden uns nie verstehen!

EVO forever


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Ungläubigen werden uns nie verstehen!
> 
> EVO forever



was ist ? kommst du nach willingen ? und wenn ja bring den eos mann mit.


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2010)

einfach nur schöööööööööööööön


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> was ist ? kommst du nach willingen ? und wenn ja bring den eos mann mit.



Ich meinte damit, dass Jemand der ein Getriebebike nur mal Probe-gerollt ist, sich keine Meinung darüber bilden kann/darf. Ist wie mit dem Porsche wie Du gesagt hast 
Es wird ja alles nur schlecht geredet 

Der 7D Mann kommt nach Willigen, ich leider nicht


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> einfach nur schöööööööööööööön



Nimm dies


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Ungläubigen werden uns nie verstehen!
> 
> EVO forever



mensch, ich verstehe das schon

nur 17 Kilo sind für meine AM-Gedanken einfach zu viel

naja, vielleicht gibts ja mal einen rhaptus-artigen Spontankauf ;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (7. Juni 2010)

naja du musst aber auch bedenken, dass ein nicolai am so stabil ist wie bei anderen herstellern ein freerider und 17kg geht schon noch. mein jetziges bass ist auch bei ca 15-16kg. aber dafür andauernd ne nervige schaltung (die nachteile brauch ich  jetzt nicht aufzählen). bin allerdings leider noch kein getriebe probegefahren, aber die vorteile überwiegen für mich - leider ist das zeug halt noch recht teuer (und wird wohl nicht billiger werden in absehbarer zeit). da hilft nur sparen 
hatte nur auf der letzten eurobike mal das tfr in der hand und es fühlte sich definitiv leichter an als erwartet (aufbau weiss ich aber nich mehr)


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2010)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> naja du musst aber auch bedenken, dass ein nicolai am so stabil ist wie bei anderen herstellern ein freerider...



und bitte warum heisst das Ding dann AM?

wenn ich nen Freerider will, dann sind die 17 Kilo ja ok

aber als AM/ED is für mich bei 15 Kilo Schluss!


Das Teil heisst Nucleon AM und sollte auch in solch einer Kategorie verglichen werden

nur weil das Helius AM auch ne Bikeparkzulassung hat, muss das nicht der Haupteinsatzbereich sein...

ein AM is ein AM is ein AM - ein Helius AM is ein Enduro - kein Freerider!

und da das Nucleon AM auf dem Helius beruht, is das genauso ein AM/ED und kein Freerider!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2010)

Kommt halt auf die Ms beim AM an.
Für leichte Ms reichen 15kg natürlich, aber für radzerstörrerische Ms braucht man richtige AMs mit 17,5kg.
Weil wenn man schon ein AM hat sollte man auch alle Berge runterfahren können ohne das was kaputt geht.
Ist halt Auslegungssache des Begriffs.
Mein AM hat auch 17,5kg.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juni 2010)

hallo

aus meiner erfahrung , kann ich sagen, dass das nucleon immer mit dem markel zu schwer abgetan wird, jedoch nachdem die leute es einmal gefahren sind, ist das gewicht komischerweise dann kein problem mehr, und zu bezeichnung am oder am mit freeridpotenzial, kann ich nur sagen, ist mit völlig egal in welche sparte man es stecken will, das ding rockt und das ist doch die hauptsache.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2010)

jaja, ich werd es ja probefahren ;-)

am WE fahr ich in die Eifel...mal sehen


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> .... das ding rockt und das ist doch die hauptsache.







Team Nicolai schrieb:


>




Geiles Foddo


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2010)

Warum immer dieses Schubladendenken? 
Das kann man vielleicht bei anderen Taiwan Schüsseln anwenden, aber nicht bei Nicolai. Kalle hat für manche Bereiche die ersten Bikes gebaut, z.B. das BMXTB und all die genialen Getriebebikes. 

Man muß persönlich Spaß auf dem Bike haben und sich nicht von den Zwängen der Bikeindustrie lenken lassen 
Wenn man persönlich ein Gewichtslimit fürs Bike hat, ist das ok.


----------



## der-gute (9. Juni 2010)

jaja, hauen wir mal wieder in diese Kerbe...

ich finde es eben zu schwer, wenn ein Rad für bergauf über 15-16 Kilo wiegt...

das hat nix mit Taiwan- oder Deutschland-Schüssel zu tun

mein 901 wog am Sonntag im Park auch 17 Kilo...


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Juni 2010)

mir doch egal, ich hab spass


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> mir doch egal, ich hab spass


 Genau das meinte ich 

Deshalb verstehen wir uns so gut


----------



## kolt siewerts (16. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit.
Habt Ihr die Umfrage hier gesehen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467637
Cool, dass das Helius so weit vorne liegt, aber viel mehr würde mich das Nucleon AM interessieren! Und das wurde trotz mehrfacher Nominierung nicht in die finale Liste zur Abstimmung genommen 
Verschwörung? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## wowbagger (19. Juli 2010)

Servus,
was mich mal an dem Teil interessieren würde ist das Fahrgeräusch. Und zwar nicht das vom Getriebe (ich denke mal das ist ähnlich wie bei einer Rohloff im Heck) sondern das von der nicht auf die Kettenstreben schlagenden Kette. Da müßte meiner Meinung nach eigentlich Ruhe sein, oder?
mfg wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (19. Juli 2010)

Da Schlägt keine Kette


----------



## Mythilos (20. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da Schlägt keine Kette



ich wollte auch grad fragen, wie da ne Kette schlagen kann!


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Kette so wenige Spannung hat, das sie auf der Strebe aufschlagen kann, dann sollte man sich vielleicht über die Kettenspannung Gedanken machen...


----------



## wowbagger (20. Juli 2010)

Dann ist das je genau das richtige Gerät um sich lautlos an Wanderer ranzupirschen...


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juli 2010)

Das Getriebe macht beim Treten schon deutlich hÃ¶rbare GerÃ¤usche - in den niedrigeren GÃ¤ngen mehr als in den hÃ¶heren GÃ¤ngen â anpirschen wird da etwas schwer


----------



## entlebucher (21. Juli 2010)

Die Boxx kommt mir auch lauter vor als eine Rohloff im Hinterbau. Der Rahmen wirkt hier wohl als Klangkörper. Vor Allem in den (Rohloff-typischen) unteren 7 Gängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (21. Juli 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Die Boxx kommt mir auch lauter vor als eine Rohloff im Hinterbau. Der Rahmen wirkt hier wohl als Klangkörper. Vor Allem in den (Rohloff-typischen) unteren 7 Gängen.



durch den Hebel des Kurbelarms wirkt vermutlich auch ein größeres Drehmoment, was zur verstärkten Verwindung führt...


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juli 2010)

Mich stört der Sound nicht, das G-Boxx-Getriebe ist auch nicht so laut, auf jeden Fall leiser als z.B. mein Freerider mit Kettenführung oder der Freilauf meiner Hope Pro II HR-Naben


----------



## wowbagger (21. Juli 2010)

An meinem Argon mit Rohloff hört man eigentlich gar nix (außer Getriebe und Reifenrauschen). Wenn ich zum Vergleich auf meinem Fully mit Kettenschaltungskacke irgendwo runterheize dann klappert da die Kette so dermaßen auf die Strebe das es schon fast nervt. Das komische an der Sache ist allerdings das es mich erst so richtig nervt seit im Argon die Rohloff drin ist. Vorher fand ich das irgendwie normal (was es ja auch ist). Am Fully ist das eben schwer zu machen, wenn der Schwingendrehpunkt nicht so liegt wie am Nucleon. Das wäre für mich ein zusätzliches Pro fürs Nucleon.


----------



## Ge!st (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an andere TFR Fahrer, habt ihr einen Tipp, wie man die Schaltverschlüsse in der Blackbox ruhig stellen kann, da diese im gröberen Gelände schon ganz schön klappern, weil sie gegen die Box schlagen?

Mir kam der Gedanke, die Verschlüsse mit einer Folie zu umwickeln (natürlich nicht so, dass diese festklemmen) und die Box innen leicht einfetten, das könnte für Ruhen sorgen!


----------



## richtig (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe schrumpfschläuche drum gemacht - das passt so genau, dass die verschlüsse spielfrei sitzen. klein bisschen teflon fett oder graphitpulver dazu, dann flutscht es auch schön.

grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (23. Juli 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Ich habe schrumpfschläuche drum gemacht - das passt so genau, dass die verschlüsse spielfrei sitzen. klein bisschen teflon fett oder graphitpulver dazu, dann flutscht es auch schön.


Danke, das ist ein wirklich guter Tipp 

Noch eine Farge dazu: Hast du den Schrumpfschlauch einfach über zwei eingeklinkte Verschlüsse gezogen und dann eingeschrumpft oder über die Verschlüsse einzeln, sodass diese danach immer noch eingeklinkt und auch wider ausgeklinkt werden können?


----------



## richtig (23. Juli 2010)

ich habe dort keine "eingeklinkten verschlüsse" sondern nur zwei messingzylinder, in die beidseitig die züge geschoben und dann mit den madenschrauben verklemmt werden. so nach dem prinzip "lüsterklemme", nur mit versenkten schrauben. da ziehe ich den schrumpfschlauch komplett drüber. so ist auch gewährleistet, dass der schlauch nicht verrutscht und in der box verklemmt.

grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (23. Juli 2010)

Interessant, da meine Schaltzüge in der Box per Schnellverschlüsse - in die die Schaltzugenden eingesteckt und verschraubt sind - miteinander verbunden sind. 

Ich werde den Schrumpfschlauch einfach über beide Teile des Schnellverschlusses schieben und dann einschrumpfen.

Auf jeden Fall nochmals danke für den Tipp 

/edit: Die Schrumpfschlauchummantelung funktioniert bestens, jetzt ist mein TFR perfekt


----------



## Ge!st (14. August 2010)

Ein Upgrade meines TFR: Tausch der Kind Shock i900 gegen die i950, damit kommt der Sattel etwas näher hin zum Tretlager und ein Satz UST-Laufräder mit Mavic EX823 Felgen - VR Schwalbe Big Betty UST 2.40 und HR Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 Kevlar LUST. 

Ein weiterer kleiner Schritt hin zum perfekten TFR, wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2010)

Mit einer Titanfeder kompensierst du das Gewicht der Stütze wieder....und das Rad wäre wieder ein Stück perfekter

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einer Titanfeder kompensierst du das Gewicht der Stütze wieder....und das Rad wäre wieder ein Stück perfekter


Titanfeder wäre eine Idee  

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, ob ich nicht einen DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer statt dem DHX 4.0 Coil einsetze, aber das werde ich wohl lassen, denn der DHX 4.0 Coil arbeitet im TFR ganz vorzüglich.


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ein Upgrade meines TFR: Tausch der Kind Shock i900 gegen die i950, damit kommt der Sattel etwas näher hin zum Tretlager und ein Satz UST-Laufräder mit Mavic EX823 Felgen - VR Schwalbe Big Betty UST 2.40 und HR Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 Kevlar LUST.
> 
> Ein weiterer kleiner Schritt hin zum perfekten TFR, wie ich es mir vorstelle



coole schranke!! und das tfr ist echt endgeil, ich liebe getriebebikes


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

ich vielleicht auch...


----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> coole schranke!! und das tfr ist echt endgeil, ich liebe getriebebikes


Danke, freut mich das dir mein TFR gefällt 

Was ist jetzt an der Schranke cool?


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. August 2010)

news from the BikeBauer !!


















gruss

der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2010)

Geschmackvoll, wie immer Thomas!


----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2010)

Wow was für ein Nucleon AM, die rot-schwarz Kombination kommt richtig klasse (ich stehe auf klassische Farbkombinationen) und das Rot z.B. der Hinterbaustreben sieht super aus. Wenn du Pedale in dem rot finden könntest, die würden extrem gut passen.

Ansonsten tadellos aufgebaut und einfach ein schönes Bike


----------



## Peter446688 (16. August 2010)

ups der ist jetzt Ã¼ber Nacht auf der neuen Homepage aber extrem leicht geworden

http://www.nicolai.net/82-0-Nucleon+AM.html

Nucleon  AM 
Freeride | Enduro

Federweg - 167 mm                       

*Gewicht 6,3 kg* (GrÃ¶Ãe M, Schwarz Elox, ohne DÃ¤mpfer)
4799 â¬*

Garantie: 5 Jahre 

*Preis nur in Deutschland gÃ¼ltig, inkl. 19% Mehrwertsteuer


und am 9.4.2010 10:56 hat es lt Team Nicolai geheiÃen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436028&page=6



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so der nucleon am rahmen in L eloxiert wiegt 8,38 kg also etwas leichter als der vorgÃ¤ngen, baue es gerade auf spÃ¤ter gibt es ein paar bilder und das gesamtgewicht



also ich traue diesen 6,3kg niemals
ein Nicolai Helius AM wiegt 3,1kg ohne DÃ¤mpfer, und beim Nucleon AM wird der selbe Rohrsatz verwendet, eine G-Boxx 1 wiegt Ã¼ber 4,5kg, dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Nucleon AM mit den  Kettenstreben ohne DÃ¤mpfer und mit COR-HR-Nabe (ca.260g mit Steckachse) um die 8kg auf die Waage bringen dÃ¼rfte, oder haben die beim obigen Modell mit knapp 8,4kg einen Avalanche Downhill Racing MTN 3.0 DÃ¤mpfer eingebaut, die wiegen Ã¼ber 2kg/Stk

was ist bei dem Rahmenset mit 6,3kg denn alles dabei?
vorderes Rahmendreieck, kompletter Hinterbau, also Kettenstreben und Druckstreben mit Umlenkhebel, COR-Nabe mit Steckachse und Scheibenbremsenadapter, komplette G-Boxx 1 mit Rohloffgetriebe, Deckel, Schrauben, Tretlager, Kurbeln und PrimÃ¤rantrieb, Schaltbox, Rohloffdrehgriffschalthebel, kompletter SekundÃ¤rantrieb, nur der DÃ¤mpfer mit Schrauben und Achsen fehlt

ps.: Gewicht ist eine Kraft und es gilt Kraft F = Masse m x Beschleunigung a, wobei im Fall des Eigengewichts die Beschleunigung der GravitationsfeldstÃ¤rke (9,81m/s^2) entspricht, Die Einheit einer Kraft wird demnach in kg x m/s^2 oder Newton angegeben
6,3 kg ist nur die Masse, Techniker sollten das wissen
also sollte man entweder Masse 6,3kg schreiben oder Gewicht 61,8N


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2010)

@Peter

Die Seite ist neu und ich denke das wird einfach ein Schreibfehler sein, denn beim Nucleon TFR steht auch 6,3 kg in Größe M ohne Dämpfer. Also nicht gleich aufschreien, ich bin sicher das wird schon noch korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

Wäre aber schon ein krasser Fehler...wenn man bedenkt das es die Information ist die man als erstes sucht wenn man sich dafür interessiert
Der einzige Rückschluß auf diesen Fehler kann nur sein das die Seite von jemanden unterhalten wird der schon garnichts mit dem Thema Rad zu tun hat

G.


----------



## richtig (17. August 2010)

Oder es ist ein "geschöntes" Gewicht. Vielleicht ohne Rohloff, COR, Kette, Dämpfer, Kurbel, etc.

Grussascha


----------



## Hufi (17. August 2010)

@team Nicolai

was wiegt das gute stück, so wie es da steht? Danke.
ich bin immer noch fsziniert von der Technik. Aber das Gewicht ist mir einfach zu viel. Ich möchte damit nicht nur in den Bikepark. Bei mir wären es hauptsächlich Touren, und das vom Mittelgebirge bis Alpen.


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2010)

Vorsicht, da gibt's Argumente dagegen ;-)


----------



## Ein alter Mann (17. August 2010)

Unsere Interpretation eines Nucleon AM (noch im Aufbau):

























Cycle Culture Company
www.cdrei.de


----------



## Tante-Emma (17. August 2010)

Das knallt ja mal richtig. Aber wird ein richtig geiles Nucleon AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (18. August 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Unsere Interpretation eines Nucleon AM (noch im Aufbau):
> Cycle Culture Company
> www.cdrei.de



... man könnte es auch noch mit kandierten Früchten und Pfefferminzblättern garnieren. Doch ohne Mut hätten die Wikinger ja auch nicht Amerika entdeckt. Durch die bewußt Toy-artige Farbgebung wirkt das Gefährt auf alle Fälle optisch einige Kilogramm leichter (womit ein wichtiges Entwicklungsziel bereits erreicht wäre, und dann stimmen die Angaben auf der neuen Website wohl doch?).


----------



## stuk (18. August 2010)

bäääääm
habe das orange gestern schon im Laden gesehen.
wirkt noch geiler als auf den Fotos.
und wenn es fertig ist, ist es sowas von durchgestylt und lecker.
macht fertig und Fotos
mfg


----------



## oldrizzo (18. August 2010)

jetzt schon saugeil!!!


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

boah!

dieses orange wird immer mehr zu meiner Lieblingsfarbe...

wasn das für ne Gabel?

ach ja, was wiegt das Rahmenkit?
muss ja meine Linie weiter fahren!


----------



## .t1mo (18. August 2010)

Was für eine krasse Kiste. Bau es auf, mach es dreckig!

...btw. auch ganz tolle andere Aufbauten auf der Cycle Culture Seite. Das CC mit Rohloff ist toll!


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

wenn mir jetzt noch mal ein nicht näher bezeichneter Herr ein paar Infos zukommen lässt, fahr ich vielleicht mal Getriebebike in XL zur Probe...


----------



## stuk (18. August 2010)

@.t1mo: wenn du das KAWA-Grüne meinst, das hat übriegens unter 10 kilo, trotz rohloff.
@der Gute: Gabel ist ne umgefärbte Fox 36.


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

boah, dann aber raus mit diesen sackalten FR2350-Dingern...

der Beschichter deiner Wahl macht dir bestimmt einen LRS unter 2 Kilo in der Farbe...


----------



## stuk (18. August 2010)

ist nicht meins, bin nur Kunde in dem Laden wo die Karre steht!!!!

bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob das nicht doch die 2200 dt sind und die Aufkleber nur wegen der Farbe extra verklebt wurden. An dem bike wird so ziemlich alles custom!Andere Naben sind ja auch drin. Dürfte also gar nicht so schwer sein....


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

ah ok, es sind nur die roten FR600 Felgen mit Tune Naben usw...

Puh, ich dachte schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

kann mal einer der Nucleon AM-Besitzer sein Gewicht preisgeben

ich meine das Gewicht des Rades/Rahmensets, nicht des Besitzers...


----------



## .t1mo (18. August 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @.t1mo: wenn du das KAWA-Grüne meinst, das hat übriegens unter 10 kilo, trotz rohloff.



Danke für die Info 

...ich meinte aber das bronze-elox Helius CC. Das Argon ist aber trotzdem geil


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn mir jetzt noch mal ein nicht näher bezeichneter Herr ein paar Infos zukommen lässt, fahr ich vielleicht mal Getriebebike in XL zur Probe...



ja ja mach gleich morgen mittag


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

Nucleon AM
XL
1.5 Steuerrohr
Hauptrahmen grasgrün glossy
Hinterbau grün eloxiert
RS Monarch
----------------------------------

5.500 Euro

*schluck*


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Unsere Interpretation eines Nucleon AM (noch im Aufbau):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immerhin habt ihr in sachen steuersatz dazu gelernt


----------



## Harvester (19. August 2010)

gab es da nicht schonmal ein orange/rotes Bike im Customers Blog (oder wie das heisst)


----------



## Ge!st (19. August 2010)

Die Farben des Nucleon AM sind grell, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich´s gut finde oder nicht (wenn das Bike fertig ist, muss ich das Gelsamtbild mal auf mich wirken lassen), aber definitiv was besonders ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## _raistlin (20. August 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Unsere Interpretation eines Nucleon AM (noch im Aufbau):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja! ein richtig geiles rad. was aber auf den ersten blick auffällt und ich weiss nicht, ob es absicht ist oder nicht. 
aber der reset steuersatz hat zwei mal "reset" aufgelasert und der schriftzug sieht aus als ob er nicht richtig ausgerichtet ist.
ich glaube ich würde bei meinem rad durchdrehen, wenn der schriftzug wahllos und schief steht. (speziell wenn es so edel und _teuer_ ist)
kann natürlich sein, dass die label zur seite stehen sollten und der eindruck auf dem foto täuscht.
ansonsten wirklich gross.


----------



## Wilhelm (20. August 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> gab es da nicht schonmal ein orange/rotes Bike im Customers Blog (oder wie das heisst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ein alter Mann (20. August 2010)

Die Label sitzen rechts wie links gleich, glaube mir.
Der Rahmen wiegt in Größe M ohne Dämpfer etwas über 8 Kilo


----------



## Gehhilfe (21. August 2010)

also ich denke auch Getriebebikes sind die Zukunft aber ein "AM" mit 17,5Kg ist für mich einfach Thema verfehlt. Natürlich gefällt es und fährt das der ein oder andere aber das ist eine Entwicklungsstand den die Welt nicht braucht. 
Bei dem Gewicht ist es ein FR oder DH aber wenn ich es dann entsprechend aufbaue wiegt es auch wieder 18Kg - oder?

Wie gesagt, schönes bike, geht auch in die richtige Richtung aber noch nicht soweit dass man es als AM verkaufen kann. Der Preis ist ja irgendwie auch nicht von dieser Welt...


----------



## Maxkraft (31. August 2010)

Dann haben wir ja jetzt endlich ein offizielles Gewicht für das Nucleon AM (siehe Infosammlung 2011).

8,72 kg ohne Dämpfer, anodisiert


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2010)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Dann haben wir ja jetzt endlich ein offizielles Gewicht.



Dein Bild geht net

G


----------



## richtig (31. August 2010)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Dann haben wir ja jetzt endlich ein offizielles Gewicht.



das müsstest du vorher schonmal irgendwie hochladen. in die galerie und dann von dort aus den link nehmen.


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

er meint wohl das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (31. August 2010)

*DEL*

grussascha


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

Es geht immer noch etwas größer ... 






M, elox.: *8,72 kg* ohne Dämpfer = 80 g (!) weniger als das Nucleon E2, d.h. Allmountainbiken mit dem Gewicht eines DHers bzw. *Extrem*freeriders. Der Engländer würde jetzt sagen: Why settle for less?


----------



## Ge!st (31. August 2010)

Da liegt das ehrwürdige Nucleon TFR mit 8,8 kg ohne Dämpfer doch gar nicht schlecht im rennen  

Naja Gewicht ist nicht alles... aber auch nicht völlig unwichtig


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da liegt das ehrwürdige Nucleon TFR mit 8,8 kg ohne Dämpfer doch gar nicht schlecht im rennen
> 
> Naja Gewicht ist nicht alles... aber auch nicht völlig unwichtig


 

Ich find diese Nucleons alle ganz toll aber kaufen würde ich mir wohl evtl nur ein E2 denn beim AM find ich irgendwie nicht denn Zugang, da mir bei Bikes ausserhalb der Park/ DH Nutzung das Gewicht doch auch wichtig wär.
Als Technologieträger sind die Sachen allesamt toll und demonstrieren, daß die wirkliche Kompetenz in Sachen Mountainbikebau in Deutschland zu Hause ist.

Es ist immer wieder eine Freude die Neuigkeiten und die gesammte Produktentwicklung  bei Nicolai zu beobachten.



Nicolai ist eine Philosophie, nicht einfach eine Bikemarke wie viele Andere.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da liegt das ehrwürdige Nucleon TFR mit 8,8 kg ohne Dämpfer doch gar nicht schlecht im rennen
> 
> Naja Gewicht ist nicht alles... aber auch nicht völlig unwichtig


"Der Feind Nummer 1 am Berg ist das Gewicht." 

Eddy MERCKX (damals noch ohne Gearboxbike )


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich find diese Nucleons alle ganz toll aber kaufen würde ich mir wohl evtl nur ein E2 denn beim AM find ich irgendwie nicht denn Zugang, da mir bei Bikes ausserhalb der Park/ DH Nutzung das Gewicht doch auch wichtig wär.
> Als Technologieträger sind die Sachen allesamt toll und demonstrieren, daß die wirkliche Kompetenz in Sachen Mountainbikebau in Deutschland zu Hause ist.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder eine Freude die Neuigkeiten und die gesammte Produktentwicklung  bei Nicolai zu beobachten.
> ...


Und ich bin sicher, daß Kalle mit der G-Boxx 3 einen Joker bringen wird, denn er weiß, was er tut!


----------



## richtig (31. August 2010)

ja, das glaube ich auch. wenn das neue getriebe von den pinion-jungs wirklich funktioniert und in absehbarer zeit in serie geht, dann wird nicolai hoffentlich mit einer ordentlichen "e-boxx" kontern (dem "joker").

grussascha


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> ja, das glaube ich auch. wenn das neue getriebe von den pinion-jungs wirklich funktioniert und in absehbarer zeit in serie geht, dann wird nicolai hoffentlich mit einer ordentlichen "e-boxx" kontern (dem "joker").
> 
> grussascha


 
Bestimmt zittern schon alle in Lübbrechtsen  vor Aufregung wegen der Konkurrenz aus dem Land, in dem man Alles kann ausser Hochdeutsch


----------



## Ge!st (31. August 2010)

Wenn das Getriebe von Pinion hält was es verspricht, warum sollte dann Nicolai dafür nicht eine Rahmen bauen, in dem das Getreibe dann zum Einsatz kommt. Ich glaube kaum das Nicolai ein solch komplexes Getriebe selbst entwickeln wird, das ist aufwendig, kostet Zeit und nicht wenig Geld!


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Bestimmt zittern schon alle in Lübbrechtsen  vor Aufregung wegen der Konkurrenz aus dem Land, in dem man Alles kann *ausser Hochdeutsch*



... und dieser Mann hier aus dem Ländle zeigt gerade, daß es nun auch mit´m Hochdeutsch klappt ...







Ob der sich wohl auch für Getriebebikes von Kalle NICOLAI interessiert ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. August 2010)

Die Konkurrenz im Auge zu behalten ist sicher nicht verkehrt und vorhandenes Potenzial zu nutzen ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Pinion produziert ein Getriebe und keine Rahmen, sind damit keine Konkurrenten. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Getriebe wirklich gut ist, warum sollte Nicolai diese dann nicht einsetzen. Wenn die G-Boxx 3 besser sein sollte, dann wäre das natürlich ein völlig anderer Sachverhalt, doch leider liegen zur G-Boxx 3 bisher keine Infos/Eckdaten vor um es dem Pinion Getriebe gegenüberzustellen.


----------



## richtig (1. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz im Auge zu behalten ist sicher nicht verkehrt und vorhandenes Potenzial zu nutzen ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Pinion produziert ein Getriebe und keine Rahmen, sind damit keine Konkurrenten.



Naja, Universal Transmissions produziert keine Rahmen und ist eigentlich direkter Konkurrent.



Ge!st schrieb:


> Unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Getriebe wirklich gut ist, warum sollte Nicolai diese dann nicht einsetzen. Wenn die G-Boxx 3 besser sein sollte, dann wäre das natürlich ein völlig anderer Sachverhalt, doch leider liegen zur G-Boxx 3 bisher keine Infos/Eckdaten vor um es dem Pinion Getriebe gegenüberzustellen.



Wenn ich selbst Getriebe entwickle, dann würde mich das total wurmen, dass die Jungs vielleicht einen Schritt voraus sind. Ich würde das keinesfalls auf mir sitzen lassen wollen. Entweder ich kaufe sie komplett auf, nehme das Getriebe und entwickle daran weiter oder ich kontere kurz darauf mit der nächsten Getriebe-Evolutionsstufe.

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft - ich fänd es daher schade, wenn Kalle sich da geschlagen gäbe.

grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (1. September 2010)

Die G-Boxx 1 ist bestückt mit einer Rohloff und das Getriebe der G-Boxx 2 ist eine Entwicklung von Nicolai und war aus technischer Sicht ja wohl nicht grade der Bringer. Bei aller Wertschätzung für Nicolai, ich denke nicht, dass Nicolai das Know-how hat, um der Rohloff oder dem Getriebe von Pinion Paroli bieten zu können!

Ich bin der Meing Nicolai sollte sich auf seine Kernkopetz, den Rahmenbau konzentrieren und neue Technologien sinnvoll in ihren unverwechselbaren Rahmebau integrieren.


----------



## Schnapsi (14. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die G-Boxx 1 ist bestückt mit einer Rohloff und das Getriebe der G-Boxx 2 ist eine Entwicklung von Nicolai und war aus technischer Sicht ja wohl nicht grade der Bringer. Bei aller Wertschätzung für Nicolai, ich denke nicht, dass Nicolai das Know-how hat, um der Rohloff oder dem Getriebe von Pinion Paroli bieten zu können!
> 
> Ich bin der Meing Nicolai sollte sich auf seine Kernkopetz, den Rahmenbau konzentrieren und neue Technologien sinnvoll in ihren unverwechselbaren Rahmebau integrieren.


Was für ein Bla Bla... Kernkompetenz... Kann das nimmer hören.
Innovation, Kleinserien, Abdeckung von Nischen ist eine der grössten Stärken der Kleinbetriebe! Das auch mal ein Schuss in die Hose geht, ist nur normal. Vor allem bleibt man mit Innovationen - und wens nur Prototypen oder Kleinserien sind - im Gespräch. Das ist in jeder Branche sehr wichtig für einen Betrieb. Sonst lebt man von der Substanz und der Name bleicht nach und nach aus. Ein Kleinbetrieb bekommt so Gratis-werbung. Grossbetriebe zahlen sehr viel Geld dafür!

Ein Getriebe wie die Rohloff zu konstruieren ist nicht das Problem. Ist ein simples Planetengetriebe. Problem ist, das Getriebe in besserer Qualität, leichter und billiger anbieten zu können, sonst wirds nicht gekauft, sondern das Original. Der Name ist eben Programm. Ähnlich wie GoreTex im Textilbereich. Da gibts bereits deutlich bessere Alternativen, aber der Grossteil der Käuferschaft will GoreTex draufstehen haben.


----------



## Ge!st (14. September 2010)

@Schnapsi

Sich auf seine Kernkompetenz zu konsentieren bedeutet ja nicht, dass man nicht auch innovativ sein kann. Man muss und kann auch nicht alles selbst machen - das gilt ganz besonders für einen kleinen Hersteller - und wenn es von einem Hersteller wie z.B. Rohloff oder Pinion ein gutes Getriebe gibt, dann spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen diese einzusetzen (was Nicolai bei der G-Boxx 1 ja auch macht, wo die Rohloff eingebaut wird) statt selbst ein Getriebe zu entwicklen. Auf dem Gebiet gibt es Hersteller, die einfach mehr Know-how haben.


----------



## Peter446688 (15. September 2010)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Was für ein Bla Bla... Kernkompetenz... Kann das nimmer hören.
> Innovation, Kleinserien, Abdeckung von Nischen ist eine der grössten Stärken der Kleinbetriebe! Das auch mal ein Schuss in die Hose geht, ist nur normal. Vor allem bleibt man mit Innovationen - und wens nur Prototypen oder Kleinserien sind - im Gespräch. Das ist in jeder Branche sehr wichtig für einen Betrieb. Sonst lebt man von der Substanz und der Name bleicht nach und nach aus. Ein Kleinbetrieb bekommt so Gratis-werbung. Grossbetriebe zahlen sehr viel Geld dafür!



und wo ist denn jetzt noch die werbung??? über getriebebikes wird seit jahren nicht mehr berichtet, vor 5 jahren war das anders, da wurde noch berichtet, heute ist das getriebebike mehr oder weniger tot, weil es eben seit 5 jahren keine innovation gibt
und selbst im nicolai katalog ist das getriebebike immer weiter zurückgerutscht, war es anfangs noch auf den ersten seiten, war es im letzten katalog ziemlich weit hinten

und kleinserienhersteller kaufen immer technik ein, im autobau kaufen die motoren von audi, mercedes oder bmw motzen sie ein wenig auf und das getriebe wird sowieso zugekauft, das können die gar nicht alles allein entwickeln viel zu teuer, viel zu komplex, die ziehen sich auch auf ihre kernkompetenz zurück - das design



Schnapsi schrieb:


> Ein Getriebe wie die Rohloff zu konstruieren ist nicht das Problem. Ist ein simples Planetengetriebe. Problem ist, das Getriebe in besserer Qualität, leichter und billiger anbieten zu können, sonst wirds nicht gekauft, sondern das Original. Der Name ist eben Programm. Ähnlich wie GoreTex im Textilbereich. Da gibts bereits deutlich bessere Alternativen, aber der Grossteil der Käuferschaft will GoreTex draufstehen haben.



na du hast aber ahnung, so einfach ist das eben nicht mit dem planetengetriebe, warum gibt es denn nur ein serienprodukt, und ein weiteres getriebe steht in den startlöchern und warum war in der g-boxx 2 mehr oder weniger eine kettenschaltung?? klar doch, weil das so einfach ist!!


----------



## Ge!st (18. September 2010)

Heute beim Reinigen meines TFR kam mir ein Gedanke in den Sinn und zwar müsste sich doch ein AM-Hinterbau auch beim TFR montieren lassen, da sich das Nucleon TFR und AM doch im Wesentlichen nur durch den Hinterbau unterscheiden. Weiß jemand von euch Genaueres?


----------



## c_w (18. September 2010)

Ja... die Telefon-Hotline Lübbrechtsen!


----------



## Ge!st (18. September 2010)

Ich habe nicht vor mir den AM-Hinterbau an mein TFR zu montieren, mich interessiert es einfach nur ob das geht und da Frage ich lieber hier als den Leuten von der Hotline quasi die Zeit zu stehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (22. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor mir den AM-Hinterbau an mein TFR zu montieren, mich interessiert es einfach nur ob das geht und da Frage ich lieber hier als den Leuten von der Hotline quasi die Zeit zu stehlen.



gehen wird es vermutlich schon, nur eine frage des willens

die kettenstreben des nucleon AM passen sicher 1 zu 1 an das nucleon tfr, weil ja die g-boxx 1 gleich geblieben ist, aber ob die länge der druckstreben auch passt kann dir nur ein mitarbeiter der firma nicolai sagen, denn nur die haben die konstruktionspläne und die genauen maße der beiden fahrräder, 

ps.: beim nucleon AM ist auch das vordere rahmendreieck von der geometrie und dem verwendeten rohrsatz her ganz anders als das nucleon tfr, daher ist nicht nur der hinterbau unterschiedlich, sondern das gesamte bike, gemeinsam haben sie nur die g-boxx 1


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Oktober 2010)

so.. das nächste nucleon am


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (7. Oktober 2010)

Rrrrrr, I love it!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2010)

Man sieht die Anzeige an der Waage net

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Oktober 2010)

mist habs heute gewogen irgendwas mit 8,4 kg


----------



## Thorolf (7. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Stück, könnte man fast neidisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (7. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so.. das nächste nucleon am



die Position der Kurbelarme solltet ihr nochmal überdenken...


----------



## Harvester (7. Oktober 2010)

wieso, das gibt doppelt Schwung und dazu noch viel gleichmässiger (bezogen auf links/rechts)^^


----------



## der-gute (7. Oktober 2010)

WAS ZUR HÖLLE!!!???

hört auf mit diesen Bildern...

;-)


----------



## Peter446688 (12. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> mist habs heute gewogen irgendwas mit 8,4 kg



ist ja jetzt auch vollkommen egal, es bleibt schwer, das rahmenset liegt nun mal bei ca. 8,5kg je nach lackierung und dämpfer, das komplettbike bringt nun mal mit entsprechender ausstattung 18 kg plus auf die waage, der hinterbau bleibt breit und der q-faktor bleibt ebenfalls hoch

in der bike sport news 10/2010 S.40 ist ja ein einseitenbericht zu lesen, das bike wiegt 18 kg, der breite hinterbau bleibt angeblich schon mal hängen und der q-faktor der kurbeln ist sehr hoch, ansonsten angeblich nett verarbeitet


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Rahmengewichte von Nicolai waren bisher meist etwas nett aufgedrundet. Mein M-Pire war auch leichter als im Katalog.


----------



## Peter446688 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Die Rahmengewichte von Nicolai waren bisher meist etwas nett aufgedrundet. Mein M-Pire war auch leichter als im Katalog.



na was bedeutet aufrunden im fall von 8,72kg, das entspricht 8720g, wenn man da rundet, dann bedeutet das, dass das rahmenset mindestens 8716 g auf die waage bringt und da man über 8725 g schon wieder aufrunden müsste erkennt man dass da nicht viel mit runden ist


wenn schon großzügig runden, dann bitte *ca. 8,5 bis 9kg *und nicht 8,72kg


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Oktober 2010)

Nucleon AM 2010 17,450 KG


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Oktober 2010)

Hammermäßig


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Nucleon AM 2010 17,450 KG


 

tolles rad aber die Reifen sind ja nicht so super für den Einsatzzweck geeignet, onza ibex sind auch leicht und haben ein Profil wie High Roller.

Überhaupt hier mal großes Lob für die bikebauer Leute - immer wieder tolle bikes, die dort geboren werden aus den tollen rahmen von kalle.


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke!! 

und du hast recht die reifen kommen jetzt weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. November 2010)

noch ein BikeBauer Nucleon AM............


















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## c_w (7. November 2010)

Der Will-Haben-Faktor wird nicht kleiner ^^
Ich glaub, ich muss mal bei euch vorbeikommen und Probe fahren!


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Der Will-Haben-Faktor wird nicht kleiner ^^
> Ich glaub, ich muss mal bei euch vorbeikommen und Probe fahren!



na dann....komm doch


----------



## Ein alter Mann (9. November 2010)

Unser Nucleon AM Project ist fertig (Pedalen sind noch nicht final)





























Pictures © B. Stork


----------



## richtig (9. November 2010)

Wow, edel!
Gewicht? Ohne Gewicht geht hier nämlich nichts 

Grussascha


----------



## c_w (9. November 2010)

Verrückt, aber geil :-D


----------



## Ein alter Mann (9. November 2010)

Knapp unter 18kg. Hänge es morgen nochmal an die Waage.... Hab das genaue Gewicht vergessen.


----------



## Morti (10. November 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Unser Nucleon AM Project ist fertig (Pedalen sind noch nicht final)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das geil, ich dreh durch


----------



## WODAN (10. November 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Knapp unter 18kg. Hänge es morgen nochmal an die Waage.... Hab das genaue Gewicht vergessen.



Kompliment!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> ist das geil, ich dreh durch



Passend zum Faschinganfang morgen?


----------



## Ge!st (11. November 2010)

@Team Nicolai

Bis auf die Farbe der Gabel, die mir zum Gesamteindruck einfach nicht so gefallen will, einfach ein klasse Bike.

@Ein alter Mann

Das Nucleon AM ist einfach nur WOW und zwar bis in die Details


----------



## Team Nicolai (12. November 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> ist das geil, ich dreh durch



lecker


----------



## Rischer (18. November 2010)

von der Technik/Funktion sicher absolut geil...

aber die Farben find ich zum :kotz:


----------



## Motomaniac (20. November 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> von der Technik/Funktion sicher absolut geil...
> 
> aber die Farben find ich zum :kotz:



Farbe ist Ansichtssache 
Ich find's Rattenscharf und so quietschig kommt im hohen Gras nicht weg


----------



## Helius-FR (22. November 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Unser Nucleon AM Project ist fertig (Pedalen sind noch nicht final)



Na Toll.
Nu is die Hose Feucht. 

Echt Geil geworden das Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (27. November 2010)

hat jemand schon fotos vom neuen hinterbau mit fixer hinterbaulänge?

lt tabelle über die geometriedaten ist die Hinterbaulänge / chain stay lenght 436mm und die effektive Kettenstrebenlänge / effective chain stay lenght437mm lang

gibt es jetzt einen kettenspanner? wie wird das jetzt gelöst?


----------



## Ge!st (27. November 2010)

@Peter

Die Ausfallenden beim TFR und AM haben eine Kettenspannschraube auf beiden Seiten integriert, zum spannen der Ketten und zum zentrieren des Laufrads.

Ist auch supereinfach: Auf beiden Seiten vier Schauben der beiden Schlitten lösen, dann noch die Schraube der Bremsabstützung lösen. Nun per Spannschrauben die Kettenspannung einstellen und das Laufrad zentrieren. Danach einfach die Schrauben der beiden Schlitten wieder anzeihen, die Schraube der Bremsabstützung nicht vergessen, fertig.


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. November 2010)

ein neuer BikeBauer Fan! 






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ein neuer BikeBauer Fan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gegen die Laufrichtung der Rolltreppe runter fahren ist wie ein Laufband für Jogger. Gute Idee.


----------



## Morti (28. November 2010)

@ Nucleon AM-Besitzer

erzählt mir doch mal bisschen was über die Touren- bzw. Uphill-Tauglichkeit des Nucleons.

Habe eben diesen Thread durchgelesen und meine Planung für 2011 komplett über den Haufen geworfen


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. November 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> @ Nucleon AM-Besitzer
> 
> erzählt mir doch mal bisschen was über die Touren- bzw. Uphill-Tauglichkeit des Nucleons.
> 
> Habe eben diesen Thread durchgelesen und meine Planung für 2011 komplett über den Haufen geworfen



na dann schau mal hier!!
http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/108-fahrbericht-nucleon-am-2010

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## Morti (28. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> na dann schau mal hier!!
> http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/108-fahrbericht-nucleon-am-2010
> 
> Gruss
> ...



guter Bericht, vielen Dank 

auf der Heimfahrt von Thale haben wir Euren gelben Bus überholt. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch daran, wir waren in dem Twingo mit 2 IONs auf dem Heckträger


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. November 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> guter Bericht, vielen Dank
> 
> auf der Heimfahrt von Thale haben wir Euren gelben Bus überholt. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch daran, wir waren in dem Twingo mit 2 IONs auf dem Heckträger



joop haben euch gesehen, netter twingo 
aber ich glaube wir haben euch überholt!!


----------



## Peter95 (29. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ein neuer BikeBauer Fan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cool... Danke Thomas,dass du das Bild reingestellt hast. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Was war das nochmal für ein Dämpfer im ION oder welchen hast du mir empfohlen? 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Günni65 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

das neue Nucleon AM scheint mir eine Basis zu sein, auf der man ein erträglich leichtes Tourenbike aufbauen kann. In meinem Alter sind bikeparks, drops u.ä. kein Thema mehr 

Wenn man nicht der Erbtante unbedingt einen Killer auf den Hals hetzen will - was meint ihr, welches Gesamtgewicht mit tourentauglichen Parts aus der Kategorie von "normalen" 2.500 -bikes man erzielen könnte?

Oder hat vielleicht schon jemand eines - oder eine Partliste für ein solches Projekt?

Danke!

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (1. Dezember 2010)

Günni65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das neue Nucleon AM scheint mir eine Basis zu sein, auf der man ein erträglich leichtes Tourenbike aufbauen kann. In meinem Alter sind bikeparks, drops u.ä. kein Thema mehr
> 
> ...




Ich nehme an 2500 Euro für ein Fully. 17.8-18.5 kg zu unterbieten wird schwierig und teurer.


----------



## stuk (1. Dezember 2010)

wenn Tourentauglichkeit und Gewicht ne große Rolle spielen würde ich ehr ein AM nehmen......
ansonsten mit der "Preisgrundlage" wie oldschool schon sagte ca. 18Kilo
teuer und leicht sind 16.5-17 möglich.
mfg


----------



## richtig (2. Dezember 2010)

Günni65 schrieb:


> das neue Nucleon AM scheint mir eine Basis zu sein, auf der man ein erträglich leichtes Tourenbike aufbauen kann. In meinem Alter sind bikeparks, drops u.ä. kein Thema mehr



hi günni,

solltest du das nucleon auf unter 17 kilo kriegen, dann wären die angeschraubten leichtbau-parts höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr mit dem eigentlichen verwendungszweck des rades zu vereinbaren.

das wäre dann wie ein range rover mit formel 1 bereifung. beides obergeil, in kombination aber äußerst fragwürdig.

solltest du es trotzdem versuchen wollen; vielleicht findest du hier ein paar anregungen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341272&highlight=nucleon besonders interessant was cyrill ab seite 2 so alles versucht um etwas gewicht zu verlieren. außerdem sieht man ganz gut, _mit welchen parts _man das bike _wie leicht_ bekommt. soweit ich das verfolgt habe kannst du bei dem AM mit rund 150-200 gramm weniger gesamtgewicht rechnen.

grussascha


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2010)

noch mal...18-19 Kilo sind für ein AM/ED zu viel

am Sonntag im Wald wäre das eine Qual gewesen mit so nem schweren Bock
18 Kilo werden dann halt nicht mehr einfach zu handeln auf schlüpfrigem Boden

ich such ja jetzt schon seit längerem nach dem perfekten Enduro für mich
das 901 is es nicht, das 301 is zu wenig
die Amis können mich mal ;-) ausser vielleicht das Scratch (!)
ein Helius AM wäre was - aber ich hab noch kein XL zum testen gefunden...
ein Fanes is sehr heiss im Rennen - aber zur Zeit noch nicht in XL verfügbar zum testen

das Nucleon AM is wie sehr gute Freunde - es is immer in meinen Gedanken
aber eben mit maximal 16 Kilo und nicht mit 20 Kilo in XL mit 2ply Bereifung

meine sehr hohe Sitzposition (196cm und dazu noch ne Spitzfußstellung beim Fahren)
macht meine Räder per se schon sehr wackelig im Sitzen
wenn der Bock dann noch träge zu hantieren is...seh ich schwarz

OK, bergab sitzt keiner...aber ein ED is halt auch zum bergauf fahren
zum shuttlen reicht ein Eingelenker ;-)


Anderes Thema:
gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein Nucleon AM in XL
irgendwo?
überhaupt irgendwo?


----------



## Günni65 (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die aufschlußreichen Hinweise!

@der-gute

Mir geht's wie dir - mein Auge sieht z.B. das orange AM von cycle culture und mein Bauch sagt: Das isses - was soll der Bausparer... 

Aber wenn ich dann wieder anschaue, wie ich mein Bike einsetze (auch ein Spec Enduro mit 16 kg), und dabei schon die Kilos spüre, dann ist klar: 18 kg ist zuviel. 

Dennoch werde ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, irgendwann in Zukunft ein Getriebebike um die 14-15 kg fahren zu können.


----------



## Peter446688 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Peter
> 
> Die Ausfallenden beim TFR und AM haben eine Kettenspannschraube auf beiden Seiten integriert, zum spannen der Ketten und zum zentrieren des Laufrads.
> 
> Ist auch supereinfach: Auf beiden Seiten vier Schauben der beiden Schlitten lösen, dann noch die Schraube der Bremsabstützung lösen. Nun per Spannschrauben die Kettenspannung einstellen und das Laufrad zentrieren. Danach einfach die Schrauben der beiden Schlitten wieder anzeihen, die Schraube der Bremsabstützung nicht vergessen, fertig.



das was du beschreibst ist das "system" welches auf den bildern erkennbar ist und eine variable hinterbaulänge aufweist, das ist ja bekannt und klar

in der tabelle, in der die geometrie des nucleon am in wort und zahl dokumentiert wird ist aber keine variable hinterbaulänge angegeben, sondern eine fixe, deren länge sich eben nicht verändern lässt, also kein schlitten, und von dem neuen system hätte ich gern fotos gesehen


----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2010)

Das Nucleon AM nutzt doch noch immer das gleiche System zum Spannen der Kette, wie auch schon die Vorgänger.


----------



## Günni65 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel gr. würde der Rahmen des Nucleon AM wiegen, wenn man
1. die Steuerrohrgussets weglassen würde, 
2. zur Dämpferanlenkung den vom Helius RS verwenden und
3. statt der verstellbaren Dämpferbefestigung unter dem Oberrohr das filigrane Teil vom Helius AC / RC anschweißen würde?

...irgendwie muß man das Teil doch leichter kriegen ;-)

Gruß 
Günni


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Dezember 2010)

Vergiss es, ohne Gusset am Steuerrohr keine Gabel mit 160mm FW und alles andere würde die Geo beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du Getriebe Bike fahren willst musst du das Wort Gewicht aus deinem Gehirn löschen, sonst machts keinen Spaß.


----------



## stuk (5. Dezember 2010)

ich habe das orange von c3 mal "um den Block" bewegt, kein Gelände, leider nur Straße, Bordsteine, Treppchen.
habe von dem (Mehr-)Gewicht zu meinem Helius AM (14,3K) nicht viel gespürt. Komisch, ist aber so. Nach der Schneeschmelze schnapp ich mir das Ding mal für ne Hausrunde.....
mfg


----------



## sluette (6. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ...von dem (Mehr-)Gewicht zu meinem Helius AM (14,3K) nicht viel gespürt. Komisch, ist aber so. ...



kann ich bestätigen, ging mir beim tag der offenen tür beim bauer ähnlich


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

ich behaupte mal. dass die meisten, denen das nucleon zu schwer ist, es noch nie gefahren sind!!
natürlich ist ein nucleon immer schwerer als ein helius oder etwas vergleichbares, es sind ja nun auch zwei systeme von denen wir hier reden.
ich lade euch gerne beim nächsten tag der offenen tür zu einer probefahrt ein, und ihr könnt euch mal ein bild von diesem rad live machen, schreiben kann man viel  wenn man mal damit gefahren ist sind viele vorurteile (und halbwissen) meist wie weggeflogen 

gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## Ge!st (6. Dezember 2010)

Die meisten Leute sind tatsächlich erstaunt, wie gut sich so ein Getriebebike wie AM oder TFR fährt und zwar auch bergauf und das trotz des Mehrgewichts gegenüber einem vergleichbaren konventionellen Bike. Der niedrige zentrale Schwerpunkt macht viel wett und der Rest fällt meiner Meinung kaum noch ins wortwörtliche Gewicht.

Wer Rennen fährt, für denjenigen zählt vieles ganz anders, aber bei uns Hobby-Biker zählt doch an erst Stelle der Spaß und das fahren mit einem Getriebebike macht Spaß, viel Spaß


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute sind tatsächlich erstaunt, wie gut sich so ein Getriebebike wie AM oder TFR fährt und zwar auch bergauf und das trotz des Mehrgewichts gegenüber einem vergleichbaren konventionellen Bike. Der niedrige zentrale Schwerpunkt macht viel wett und der Rest fällt meiner Meinung kaum noch ins wortwörtliche Gewicht.
> 
> Wer Rennen fährt, für denjenigen zählt vieles ganz anders, aber bei uns Hobby-Biker zählt doch an erst Stelle der Spaß und das fahren mit einem Getriebebike macht Spaß, viel Spaß



word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Unterschied bergauf sich dann eben bemerkbar macht, wenn man sich nah an seinen persönlichen Grenzen bewegt. Aber dann braucht man im Zweifelsfall eben 20 min mehr, bis man oben ist und in den Trail starten kann, who cares. Und das der tiefe Schwerpunkt das Mehrgewicht bergab wettmacht glaub ich sofort...


----------



## cdrei.de (8. Dezember 2010)

Also zum Thema Gewicht:
Unser Rad ist komplett gepulvert (auch die Kettenstrebe), es sind schwere gepulverte Felgen drauf, es ist ein DHX Air drin und es wiegt 18 Kilo. 
Baut man ein solches Rad unter Gewichtsaspekten auf - auch ohne Preis-/Leistungsmässig ins Extreme abzudriften - fährt man mit 17 Kilo auf einem Nucleon AM. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit auch verschiedene Nucleon TFR mit 17 Kilo aufgebaut und das war vom Rahmen her etwas schwerer als das AM.
Der subjektive Eindruck ist, wie schon von meinen Vorrednern beschrieben, eher auf 15 Kilo zu schätzen. Geht es richtig steil bergauf - da wo man im Sattel sitzend nicht mehr rauf kommen würde - erst dann merkt man auch die 18 Kilo.

Wer Lust hat, kann unser oranges Nucleon AM auch jederzeit mal probefahren.


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2010)

wenns XL wäre...

bzw. wenn es irgendwo mal ein Nucleon AM in XL oder ein Helius AM in XL geben würde...


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenns XL wäre...
> 
> bzw. wenn es irgendwo mal ein Nucleon AM in XL oder ein Helius AM in XL geben würde...



kenne nur ein TFR in XL, und das hängt bei uns an der wand 
aber das weist du ja


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, in Timbuktu ;-)


Wobei...das TFR aus deiner Mail war doch L mit längerem Sitzrohr, oder?


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja, in Timbuktu ;-)



das muss du sagen wo kommste nochmal her ? 
ist aber auch echt ärgerlich, das die dealer mit solchen massenwaren nicht beim kunden vorbeifahren 
spass muss sein, nix für ungut


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2010)

Steht doch Links unter dem Namen...

Habt ihr echt ein XL im laden?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Timbuktu ;-)



*hust* 
bei uns in NRW leben 19 Mio. Leute;-  wenn wir uns in bewegung setzten sind ehh alle platt !


----------



## Günni65 (9. Dezember 2010)

@ cdrei:

Das mit der Probefahrt läßt sich ev. einrichten. Ich wohne zwar unter'm Schloß Neuschwanstein, bin aber in Duisburg geboren. Das Foto vom orangen AM konnte ich der Mühlheimer Str zuordnen, bevor ich gelesen habe, wo Ihr euer Geschäft habt 

Meine Familie wohnt noch dort...die 670 km einfach sollten doch für eine Probefahrt drin sein... 

Ich geh jetzt mal Schnee schieben....

Gruß
Günni


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> bei uns in NRW leben 19 Mio. Leute;-  wenn wir uns in bewegung setzten sind ehh alle platt !



Wenn ihr euch gleichzeitig bewegt, bleibt die Erde stehen...

;-)


Ich merk schon, ich muss im Frühjahr mal in den Pott...
Da lässt sich doch ein Testwochenende draus machen!?
Bikebauer und/oder C3 Besuch UND lecker irgendwo heizen gehen...

So früh, das es noch mit ner möglichen Auslieferung eines Rahmens geht und spät genug für Sonne...

Hell Yeah

Ich koooooooomeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch gleichzeitig bewegt, bleibt die Erde stehen...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...




unsa nationalgericht musste unbedingt ma probieren.


----------



## cdrei.de (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Günni65

jaja, die olle Mülheimer Str.....
Wir würden uns freuen wenn Du uns und die Mülheimer Str. besuchen kommst...

@ der-Gute

Gerne! Komm und gehe unsere Trails mit nem Nicolai rocken. Gerne auch mal unser Helius AM dagegen fahren um den Vergleich zu haben (Gewichtsthema der letzten Seiten).



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, brauchts ein XL in jeder Rahmenform

Wobei ich auch schon bei N angefragt hab und die für die Testtournee vielleicht was in XL mitnehmen...


----------



## richtig (9. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> unsa nationalgericht musste unbedingt ma probieren.



danke arthur für die korrektur, ich zerbrech mir seit stunden den kopf über euer nationalgericht 

grussascha


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2010)

Hell Yeah!

;-)


----------



## Peter446688 (15. Dezember 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich behaupte mal. dass die meisten, denen das nucleon zu schwer ist, es noch nie gefahren sind!!
> natürlich ist ein nucleon immer schwerer als ein helius oder etwas vergleichbares, es sind ja nun auch zwei systeme von denen wir hier reden.
> ...



man braucht nicht zu behaupten, wenn man es weiß - 18 kg sind da immer zu viel, es ist doch schon jeder mal mit einem 14kg teil bergauf gefahren, spasig ist was anderes

es ist doch vollkommen egal beim beschleunigen bzw beim bergauf fahren, wo der schwerpunkt des rades ist, ohne biker gehts nun mal nicht und der hat auch eine masse und einen masseschwerpunkt, je gößer die masse des fahrers im verhältnis zum bike ist, desto mehr verschiebt sich der gesamtschwerpunkt zum schwerpunkt des bikers

und auch der gesamtschwerpunkt spielt beim bergauffahren keine rolle
18kg bleiben 18kg, ob man da ein getriebebike hat oder nicht - vollkommen egal

es kommt "vielleicht" darauf an, ob man das ding verkaufen will, oder  ob man mit einem bike vernünftig fahren will

"vielleicht" sollte es nicolai mal mit der einen oder anderen verbesserung und vereinfachung probieren und das gesamte bike leichter machen, dann bräuchte man nicht immer ausreden wie "das geht doch" oder "der schwerpunkt ist tief und daher merkt man das nicht so" - bei solchen aussagen frage ich mich ob derjenige, der mir solche schmehparaden als realität verkaufen will, schon mal auf einem bike gesessen und wirklich selbst bergauf gefahren ist

das nucleon am ist ein dh-lastiger extremfreerider


----------



## Peter446688 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das Nucleon AM nutzt doch noch immer das gleiche System zum Spannen der Kette, wie auch schon die Vorgänger.




dann ist also die geometrietabelle und deren angaben neben gewicht, masse einheiten usw auch falsch, das zeugt schon auch von firmenphilosophie, wenn die eine hand nicht weiß, was die andere tut bzw die mitarbeiter auf der art miteinander kommunizieren und sich dermaßen wenig für die eigenen produkte interessieren


----------



## stuk (16. Dezember 2010)

ES lebt wieder.....


----------



## luk! (16. Dezember 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> man braucht nicht zu behaupten, wenn man es weiß - 18 kg sind da immer zu viel, es ist doch schon jeder mal mit einem 14kg teil bergauf gefahren, spasig ist was anderes


Auch wenn ich bei deinem ersten Teil nicht ganz mitkomme, aber ich habe auch bergauf mit meinem Rad Spaß!


Peter446688 schrieb:


> es ist doch vollkommen egal beim beschleunigen bzw beim bergauf fahren, wo der schwerpunkt des rades ist


Vielleicht wenn du nur die Kraft betrachtest, die nötig ist um, um die Gesamtmasse des Systems zu beschleunigen, aber z.B. im Wiegetritt (Extrembeispiel) bewege ich das Rad doch unter mir, wodurch der Schwerpunkt wieder eine Rolle spielt.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> je gößer die masse des fahrers im verhältnis zum bike ist, desto


geringer ist der Einfluss des Bikegewichts 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> es kommt "vielleicht" darauf an, ob man das ding verkaufen will, oder  ob man mit einem bike vernünftig fahren will


Das Hauptproblem bei der Kommunikation mit dir scheint zu sein, dass hier alle eine andere Vorstellung von "vernünftig" habe. 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> das nucleon am ist ein dh-lastiger extremfreerider


Bleib doch bitte bei Themen, von denen zu zumindest halbwegs Ahnung hast, der Satz ist so weit ins Aus geschossen, dass er fast signaturwürdig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2010)

'


----------



## der-gute (16. Dezember 2010)

äh, is das Liteville hier?

mensch jungs, einfach locker durch die hose atmen...


----------



## richtig (17. Dezember 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> ... der Satz ist so weit ins Aus geschossen, dass er fast signaturwürdig ist.



Da hat er, finde ich, gar nicht so unrecht. "DH-lastiger Extremfreerider" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber in die Richtung "uphillfähiger Extremfreerider" gehts auf jeden Fall.

Das Nucleon ist halt ein Liebhaberbike. Ich schlepp die 5 Kilo Mehrgewicht immer wieder gerne den Berg hoch. Dafür hab ich Berg runter einfach die hammergeile Pornokanone unterm Ar$ch.

Grussascha


----------



## Peter446688 (21. Dezember 2010)

@luk

wenn man z.b 80 kg als biker und ein 8kg bike hat , dann müsste man bei deiner überlegung bei einem 18kg nucleon am als biker schon 180kg haben, ob man dann noch wirklich gut bergauf fahren kann ist mehr als fraglich, weil man einfach dann viel zu dick für sportliche aktivitäten ist

es ist doch so, ein niederer schwerpunkt hat nur einen vorteil man kann den körper stärker aus seiner senkrechten lage auslenken bevor er umkippt, denn die regel ist die, ein körper kippt erst um, wenn sein masseschwerpunkt nicht mehr innerhalb der grundfläche liegt, daher ist es beim bergauf fahren vollkommen sinnlos ob der schwerpunkt jetzt 50cm höher oder tiefer liegt, deswegen gehts nicht leichter berg auf, ansonsten erkläre mir die theoretischen grundlagen für deine theorie


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2010)

@ Peter

Das Nucleon AM is Geil. 
Klar, kein Leichtbau... Aber Geil.

Und nun raus aus den Nicolai Forum !!!
Für dich gibt´s hier eh nix.


----------



## softbiker (21. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> unsa nationalgericht musste unbedingt ma probieren.



Nu erzähl ma wo jibbet denn de beste Frittenbude....
Mein Freund kommt aus Duisburg und der hat auf Pommes-Walter geschworen. Wohl auch nur weil er da seit Jahren nicht mehr war.
Ich bin ehrlich, ich war als Tourist bisher schon dreima im Pott aber ne Wahnsinnscurry hab ich noch nirgends bekommen, die waren alle nur Mittelmaß. Die beste gabs für mich bei Curry133 in Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nu erzähl ma wo jibbet denn de beste Frittenbude....
> Mein Freund kommt aus Duisburg und der hat auf Pommes-Walter geschworen. Wohl auch nur weil er da seit Jahren nicht mehr war.
> Ich bin ehrlich, ich war als Tourist bisher schon dreima im Pott aber ne Wahnsinnscurry hab ich noch nirgends bekommen, die waren alle nur Mittelmaß. Die beste gabs für mich bei Curry133 in Berlin.



die beste pommes currywurst gibts in Duisburg-Hamborn an der imbisbude von SF Hamborn 07 wo mein Sohn Fussball spielt. 

ansonsten hat jede stadt einen oder zwei "Spezialisten" die das richtich gut können.
sind aber meistens nur geheimtips.


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2010)

im holtkamp?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> im holtkamp?


jepp  

wobei "Curry Art" in Mülheim City auch super sind.


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2010)

Es soll in BO-Wattenscheid ja einen Sterne-Koch geben, der eine Pommesbude hat.

War da schonmal jemand

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2010)

ich habe damals in den 80ern im Holtkamp neben dem 07-Platz eine BMX-Bahn gehabt.
und oben vom Güterbahnhof gab es ne tolle Abfahrt.

Probier mal die C-Wurst bei "Erika" in MH

so genug OT, jetzt wieder zum Getriebe AM.


----------



## luk! (21. Dezember 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> es ist doch so, ein niederer schwerpunkt hat nur einen vorteil man kann den körper stärker aus seiner senkrechten lage auslenken bevor er umkippt, denn die regel ist die, ein körper kippt erst um, wenn sein masseschwerpunkt nicht mehr innerhalb der grundfläche liegt, daher ist es beim bergauf fahren vollkommen sinnlos ob der schwerpunkt jetzt 50cm höher oder tiefer liegt, deswegen gehts nicht leichter berg auf, ansonsten erkläre mir die theoretischen grundlagen für deine theorie



Kurz: Da du das Fahrrad unter dir bewegst, fühlt sich ein tieferer Schwerpunkt agiler an.

Beim sturen Teer-Uphill ist der Schwerpunkt natürlich egal, ist das allerdings für ein MTB erstrebenswert?

So, wie wäre es mal wieder mit (neuen) Bildern?


----------



## sluette (22. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp
> 
> wobei "Curry Art" in Mülheim City auch super sind.



Pommes Klaus I oder II im Hafen - Mülheim, nothing comes close to it  heute mittag 12.00 uhr jahreabschluss mit den kollegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> Pommes Klaus I oder II im Hafen - Mülheim, nothing comes close to it  heute mittag 12.00 uhr jahreabschluss mit den kollegen.



weisich... 
 doch seitdem wir nicht mehr für die KWU *hust* arbeiten komme ich sehr selten in hafen. 

guten hunger !


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Dezember 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Kurz: Da du das Fahrrad unter dir bewegst, fühlt sich ein tieferer Schwerpunkt agiler an.
> 
> Beim sturen Teer-Uphill ist der Schwerpunkt natürlich egal, ist das allerdings für ein MTB erstrebenswert?
> 
> So, wie wäre es mal wieder mit (neuen) Bildern?



abgesehen davon, dass die theoretischen grundlagen für diese aussage weiterhin fehlen, ist es doch so, dass der schwerpunkt beim nucleon nicht tiefer als bei andern bikes liegt, sondern nur zentraler zwischen den laufrädern, aber mehr oder weniger auf der selben höhe wie bei jedem anderen bike auch, denn schaltwerk (liegt tiefer), umwerfer (liegt höher), zahnkranz und kettenblätter sind ja auch immer ungefähr auf der höhe der nabenachse und des tratlagers angeordnet

weil das relativ schwere getriebe (1,8kg bei 9kg rahmensetmasse) nicht mehr in der hinterradnabe liegt, sondern im bereich ca. 10cm über dem tretlager, dürfte der gesamtschwerpunkt beim nucleon am sogar höher liegen als bei einem helius mit rohloffnabe oder einem herkömmlichen bike mit kettenschaltung, denn die nabe sitzt tiefer als das getriebe beim nucleon am, somit kann es sich auch nicht agiler anfühlen, wenn dein ansatz zutreffen soll, weil der schwerpunkt ja nicht niedriger liegt, sondern höher

somit ist deine aussage (übrigens ohne erklärung), wenn man logisch denkt und sich die anordnung der bauteile an den bikes ansieht und vergleicht, eher falsch als richtig, weil deine annahme eines niederen schwerpunktes ja gar nicht zutrifft


----------



## Mythilos (30. Dezember 2010)

die ungefederten Massen sind aber deutlich geringer und die gefederten Massen höher, was zusätzlich dem ganzen Fahrwerk zu Gute kommen müßte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> die ungefederten Massen sind aber deutlich geringer und die gefederten Massen höher, was zusätzlich dem ganzen Fahrwerk zu Gute kommen müßte.



es geht ums bergauf fahren und um geschwindigkeiten von unter 10 bis 20 km/h (es gibt hier ein paar, die behaupten, das nucleon AM wäre agiler beim bergauf fahren, weil der schwerpunkt tiefer liegen würde), da dürften die gefederten und ungefederten massen eine sehr untergeordnete rolle spielen, da ist die masse und die massenträgheit ein problem für den biker und nicht ob ein schwerpunkt nun 5 cm höher oder tiefer liegt

was du da ansprichst ist beim bergab fahren relevant

außerdem ist das wieder sehr relativ, ob die ungefederten massen geringer sind bei so einem 18 kg bike, wie dem nucleon AM, hängt stark davon ab, mit welchen bikes man es vergleicht


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Januar 2011)

brandneue news!!

2011 wird es ein nucleon ac geben, mehr infos gibts die tage HIHIHIHIHIHIHI

gruss

der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> brandneue news!!
> 
> 2011 wird es ein nucleon ac geben, mehr infos gibts die tage HIHIHIHIHIHIHI
> 
> ...



Und was heißt ac...all country???

Wir haben fei schon 2011...also mach mal ein Bild rein


G.


----------



## richtig (4. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> brandneue news!!
> 
> 2011 wird es ein nucleon ac geben, mehr infos gibts die tage HIHIHIHIHIHIHI
> 
> ...



Es gibt tatsächlich einen Gott!
(Vielleicht bestraft er dadurch alle Nucleon AM Schnell-Besteller, weil sie 2010 nicht artig waren) 

Naja, warten wir's ab.

Grussascha


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Januar 2011)

Sooooooooo neu sind die News aber ned *grinz*

Ich wünsche mir immer noch nen Nucleon AM ohne die ganze Box rundherum...
Die ist ja eigentlich völlig unnötig bei der Rohloff und bringt viel Gewicht, wenn man die Teileliste so durchschaut und die Gewichte addiert. Viele viele Schrauben, Einschweissbox, mehrere Deckel usw.

Hätte nur nix mehr mit Gboxx-Standard zu tun. Aber da es an sinnvollen alternativen eh mangelt (evtl. mal der sauschwere 18 Gänger von zwei ings... wens die mal irgendwann gibt), wohl zu verschmerzen und in der Schublade hätte man ihn ja noch immer. 
EDIT: Angeblich gelangt das Pinion-Teil endlich mal 2011 in Serienreife, bin gespannt. Werde mal ne Vergleichskalkulation mit Nucleon AM und Rohloff machen. 
EDIT2: Wird am Ende - wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche rauskommen, wenn die 2.7kg ohne schalthebel sind. Die ganzen Deckel, Zahnräder, Schrauben innnendrin brauchts dann ja nimmer. Aber immerhin 4 Gänge mehr. Vielleicht sogar weniger, wenn das Einschweissteil schwerer als geschätzt ist. 

--> Wie mans machen könnte hat ja schonma nen User hier gezeigt mit nem Custom-HT (Finde bild grad nimmer). Kriegt man bestimmt auch noch hübsch und für Fullys hin. 

Auch die Nabe mit Verstellsystem ist unsäglich schwer... --> Hätte da lieber irgendwie ne normale Single-Speed-Nabe mit nem einfachen, kleinen, süssen Kettenspanner + Viergelenker wie beim nicht mehr vorhandenen ION GBoxx 2. Das war richtig klasse gelöst. Ist ja eh schon kritisch, weil man quasi ne Nabe 'für die Katz' verbauen muss, weil sie im Zentrum liegt... Vielleicht könnte man sogar die Rohloff bzw. das Gehäuse noch etwas tunen, da nun keine Speichen mehr nötig sind.
EDIT: Und wegen dem Wegfall viiiiiiieler Fräs und Custom-Teile, wäre das Bike sicher auch erschwinglicher. 

Nur ich und meine Spinnereien, aber da wäre sogar das AM relativ leicht.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

was zur Hölle soll ein Nucleon AC???

wird das dann ein All Mountain mit 16 Kilo?

Naja, ob das Sinn macht sei mal so dahin gestellt...

das Nucleon hat mit seinen 140-170mm Federweg genau die richtigen Maße.
so viel leichter kann ein AC da nicht werden...
wie schon gesagt, 16 Kilo sind da immer noch zu viel - für ein Tourenrad!


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Januar 2011)

ich freu mich


----------



## Bacara (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ja das da was anderes kommen muss als die bekannte G Boxx. Das AM ist ja erst seit kurzer zeit auf dem Markt, da würde es keinen Sinn machen ein neues Rad rauszuwerfen, das in diesem Gewichtsbereich von 16-18 kg vll 500g leichter ist.
Ich glaub die Sache wird sehr interessant.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Januar 2011)

Das glaub ich auch 
wann soll's denn in 2011 rauskommen? Da werd ich ja glatt wieder nervös!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (5. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht mit Pinion Getriebe?


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Januar 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit Pinion Getriebe?



nein, kein pinion getriebe!!


----------



## Schnapsi (5. Januar 2011)

Dürfen wir weiterraten? Tippe auf G-Boxx1... Bewährt, praktisch und vorhanden. 
Pinion evtl. als Upgrade für 2012?


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2011)

ich will ein 160mm Enduro, vielleicht mit Totem (und größerem SAG) gefahren
das dann mit 15 Kilo

UND keine 5000 Öcken für den Rahmen!!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich will ein 160mm Enduro, vielleicht mit Totem (und größerem SAG) gefahren
> das dann mit 15 Kilo
> 
> UND keine 5000 Öcken für den Rahmen!!!



ich will!! ich will!! ich will!!


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2011)

so läuft der Markt eben...

Man will und bekommt,
oder man will und bekommt nicht!

aber man will A und kauft dann B wegen C is nich mein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fizik56 (5. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> so läuft der Markt eben...
> 
> Man will und bekommt,
> oder man will und bekommt nicht!
> ...




danke für die belehrung!!!

im augenblick gibt es halt nur A und das ist ein nucleon am.

und zwingen tut dich ja niemand


alles wird gut, kalle macht das schon


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Januar 2011)

@Thomas: wann kommen Bilder vom AM mit der 180er Talas ? Oder muss ich es mir live anschauen


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Thomas: wann kommen Bilder vom AM mit der 180er Talas ? Oder muss ich es mir live anschauen



heute eingebaut, testfahrt morgen, fotos übermorgen
wiegt nun mit KS 950i 18,430 KG.

Gruss

Der Thomas

achja live must du es natürlich sehen, eine geile karre mit DH potenzial


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2011)

Fizik56 schrieb:


> danke für die belehrung!!!
> 
> im augenblick gibt es halt nur A und das ist ein nucleon am.
> 
> ...



eben
ein Nucleon AM mit 1.5 Steuerrohr (besser noch ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40)
mit Totem (die auch nur 250g mehr als ne Lyrik wiegt)
und 170 mm hinten
das Ganze mit 15.5 Kilo

und den Rahmen für maximal 3500-4000.-

das wär meins ;-)


----------



## Peter446688 (6. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> brandneue news!!
> 
> 2011 wird es ein nucleon ac geben, mehr infos gibts die tage HIHIHIHIHIHIHI
> 
> ...




Im Film James Bond 007 - Live and Let Die (1973) sagt Kananga (gespielt von Yaphet Kotto) zu Bond (Roger Moore) "Namen sind was für Grabsteine"

interessant ist doch nicht wie das Bike heißt, das heißt ja bei Nicolai nicht viel, weil da ja alles ein wenig anders definiert wird, interessant ist doch was das Entwicklungsziel sein soll, welcher Federweg, Übersetzung, Einsatzbereich, angepeilte Masse bzw Gewicht

das Nucleon AM wurde ja auch letztes Jahr so angekündigt, dass man annehmen musste, das wird ein leichtes Getriebebike, am Ende ist es jetzt 80g leichter als das Nucleon E2, wenn man das AC auf die Helius-Produktreihe umlegt, dann wird es maximal 500g leichter werden und ca. 20-30mm weniger Federweg haben, und ob es viel bringt, dass der Rahmen anstelle von 8,72kg "nur" noch 8,2kg auf die Waage bringt, ist sehr fraglich


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2011)

ungelegte Eier waren schon immer
recht amüsant
abendfüllend

aber wenig informativ!

Ich bin für mehr Eier legen, weniger gackern...


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Januar 2011)

Ich mag James Bond!! und erst die geilen Autos


----------



## Fizik56 (9. Januar 2011)

Der erste Kontakt war überraschend zärtlich. All meine Regungen wurden äußerst sensibel aufgenommen und das Gefühl von Sicherheit schaffte eine vertraute Atmosphäre. Willig empfing es meine Kommandos und die Forderung nach Mehr blieb nicht lange unausgesprochen. Umspült von den Elementen fand meine Kraft fruchtbaren Nährboden in diesem velozipedischen Reaktor und katapultierte mich voran auf den schönsten Singletrails, die die Sonne an diesem Tag zu bieten hatte. Auf der Erde so wie in der Luft wurde ich von dem Gefühl der Überlegenheit beseelt und stürzte mich voller Vorfreude auf enge Kurven, rutschige Wurzeln und technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen. Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht, ich blieb oben, rollte kontrolliert durch jede Engstelle und durchschnitt den Boden mit atemberaubender Dynamik. Die Euphorie dieser Momente in Worte zu fassen fällt mir schwer, sowie jeder mich versteht, der schon mal dasselbe erlebt hat. Die Freiheit der Bewegung, die Freiheit des Geistes, die Erschöpfung und der Drang nach vollkommener Einheit mit dem Material machen es unmöglich objektive Gedanken zu fassen. Daher sind Wir, was Wir sind. Opfer und Täter der einen Passion.


NICOLAI Nucleon Getriebetechnologie


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Januar 2011)

Na so viel sinnlicher Romantik -> zur Sache Schätzchen :

Wie stützt sich eigentlich die Bremszange auf der COR-Achse gegen den Rahmen ab ??

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kuka.berlin (9. Januar 2011)

An der Kettenstrebe.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Wie stützt sich eigentlich die Bremszange auf der COR-Achse gegen den Rahmen ab ??
> 
> ...



Stützt sich mir einem Hebel am Rahmen ab, der extra verschraubt wird. Hoffe man erkennt es auf dem Bild.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

boah ich will ein Nucleon!

(aber bitte eines nach den von mir schon so oft postulierten Vorgaben)


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah ich will ein Nucleon!
> 
> (aber bitte eines nach den von mir schon so oft postulierten Vorgaben)



Warte aufs Nucleon AC.

Nett ist auch der satz in der schlecht lesbaren farbe!!


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Stützt sich mir einem Hebel am Rahmen ab, der extra verschraubt wird. Hoffe man erkennt es auf dem Bild.



Hallo Wodan,

wieviel Platz hast Du noch von der Bremszange zu den Speichen ?
Passt da auch eine Gustav-M noch ran ?

Die Gustl würde an Auflage der 190er Scheibe 32mm nach innen ragen, der Bolzen des Sattelhalters sogar 37mm.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Januar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hallo Wodan,
> 
> wieviel Platz hast Du noch von der Bremszange zu den Speichen ?
> Passt da auch eine Gustav-M noch ran ?
> ...



kein problem, da passt jede bremse dran.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Warte aufs Nucleon AC.
> 
> Nett ist auch der satz in der schlecht lesbaren farbe!!



Hihi ;-)


----------



## entlebucher (11. Januar 2011)

Haben die Konstruktion der CORE, bzw. die Abstützung am Hinterbau zu einer Bremsmomentabstützung umfunktioniert:


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Haben die Konstruktion der CORE, bzw. die Abstützung am Hinterbau zu einer Bremsmomentabstützung umfunktioniert:



ja diese wurde aufgrund der rahmenkonstruktion geändert!

Gruß

Der Thoma


----------



## entlebucher (11. Januar 2011)

@Thoma: Na auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt... Die Abstützung am Hinterbau wäre auch bei dieser Rahmenkonstruktion möglich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiveages (11. Januar 2011)

...so wird das Bremsmoment allerdings in den Hauptrahmen eingeleitet und nicht in die Kettenstrebe. Der Einfluss bezüglich des Drehpunktes des Hinterbaus entfällt so. Wahrscheinlich wurde das deswegen so gemacht.


----------



## entlebucher (11. Januar 2011)

Genau darum heisst die Geschichte ja auch Bremsmomentabstützung...


----------



## Fiveages (11. Januar 2011)

...richtig und ist somit praktischer und sinvoller als die Abstützung an der Strebe.


----------



## Schnapsi (11. Januar 2011)

Gebogenens Unterrohr? Wird das 'Serie' oder erst ne Spinnerei?


----------



## Fiveages (11. Januar 2011)

Ist nen Alutech, kein Nicolai


----------



## entlebucher (11. Januar 2011)

"Serie" ist relativ, aber auf Bestellung schweisst Jürgen alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (11. Januar 2011)

Ah so... dacht schon


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Thoma: Na auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt... Die Abstützung am Hinterbau wäre auch bei dieser Rahmenkonstruktion möglich gewesen.


das stimmt schon aber dann hätte doch etwas angeschweißt werden müssen, oder ein schraubendurchgang realisiert werden müssen... oder nicht?

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## entlebucher (11. Januar 2011)

@Thomas: Das war ja auch der Plan, aber die Konstruktion der Core-Nabe hat sich so schön angeboten zum entkoppeln der Bremse. Die Verbindung zum Hinterbau hätte man genau so realisieren können wie weiter oben gezeigt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Thomas: Das war ja auch der Plan, aber die Konstruktion der Core-Nabe hat sich so schön angeboten zum entkoppeln der Bremse. Die Verbindung zum Hinterbau hätte man genau so realisieren können wie weiter oben gezeigt.



na dan, Juppi 

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

so, der worte sind genung gesprochen, lassen wir mal wieder ein paar bilder sprechen 


























gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2011)

Thomas, Porno!


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>



BAM

Wie in meinen Träumen
So in der Art jedenfalls...
(Pink elox mit weissem Hinterbau, 1.5 und totem 1.5)

das könnte doch mindestens L sein, oder???

;-)

I LIKE!


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Januar 2011)

ja, ist ein L


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

Damn

hätt auch XL sein können...

;-)


----------



## Günni65 (16. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> brandneue news!!
> 
> 2011 wird es ein nucleon ac geben, mehr infos gibts die tage HIHIHIHIHIHIHI
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

was gibt's denn Neues zum Nucleon AC?
"Die Tage" sind ja jetzt schon rum 

Grüße
Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Januar 2011)

Das entscheidet nur Kalle Nicolai wann die Tage vorbei sind,
Wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2011)

kleines TFR Update !!







guter tipp "Wodan" danke!!

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> kleines TFR Update !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher Hebel ist es denn nun?


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2011)

Der für den 200 mm Dämpfer, also nicht B.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Die untere Dämpferaufnahme in der zweiten Aufnahme von unten (im Umlenkhebel) würde sich vom Kraftfluss eventl. besser machen. Sieht irgendwie ungesund für den Dämpfer aus, auf Dauer.


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die untere Dämpferaufnahme in der zweiten Aufnahme von unten (im Umlenkhebel) würde sich vom Kraftfluss eventl. besser machen. Sieht irgendwie ungesund für den Dämpfer aus, auf Dauer.



Am TFR?
Was soll da bitte "ungesund" sein? 

Orginal:


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Mein Post bezog sich auf Foddo in #479. 
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie sich die Schwinge bewegt und die Bewegung auf den Dämpfer trifft, siehts für mich bißchen ungesund aus.


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mein Post bezog sich auf Foddo in #479.
> Wenn ich mir überlege, wie sich die Schwinge bewegt und die Bewegung auf den Dämpfer trifft, siehts für mich bißchen ungesund aus.



Ja, mein Kommentar auch 
Ich habe nur einen normalen Umlenkhebel vom TFR als Vergleich gepostet. Und nun erkläre mir bitte den großen Unterschied


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

Hast doch andere Umlenkhebel dran als das AM oder werfe ich mit falschem Fachtermini um mich?
An Deinem Radl bildet der Dämpfer eine schöne Linie mit der Druckstrebe, beim AM aus Post 479 nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2011)

... vielleicht liegts auch am Winkel, aus dem geknipst wurde.


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hast doch andere Umlenkhebel dran als das AM oder werfe ich mit falschem Fachtermini um mich?
> An Deinem Radl bildet der Dämpfer eine schöne Linie mit der Druckstrebe, beim AM aus Post 479 nicht.



Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was Du meinst.
Der Dämpfer wird über eine Wippe angelegt, wie die Wippe wiederum betätig wird, ist doch schei$$ egal 

Wenn man zum Beispiel den kleinsten Federweg einstellt, sieht das ganze ja auch nicht "gesund" aus, trotzdem hält der Dämpfer das aus oder?

Sag doch auch mal etwas dazu, Onkel Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was Du meinst.
> Der Dämpfer wird über eine Wippe angelegt, wie die Wippe wiederum betätig wird, ist doch schei$$ egal
> 
> Wenn man zum Beispiel den kleinsten Federweg einstellt, sieht das ganze ja auch nicht "gesund" aus, trotzdem hält der Dämpfer das aus oder?
> ...



was soll ich sagen, wenn wir richtig korrinten kacken wollten, müsten wir auch feststellen, dass dieser rahmen nicht wirklich für einen luftdämpfer konstruiert wurde, und wie in wodans fall ein coil dämpfer da rein müste!!

müste, müste, müste.... mir doch egal, der bock funktioniert super und der dämpfer ist nach drei jahren kampfeinsatz immer noch am start!!

die hälfte aller am markt laufenden MTB dürften ganicht funtionieren wenn ich mir deren ansteuerung anschaue 

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2011)

wodan schrieb:


> onkel thomas



 lol


----------



## Maxkraft (20. Januar 2011)

Ein Nucleon AC?? 
Na hoffentlich mit Carbon Drive!! 
Die nächste (längst überfällige) Stufe in der EVO der Nucleons.


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Januar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Ein Nucleon AC??
> Na hoffentlich mit Carbon Drive!!
> Die nächste (längst überfällige) Stufe in der EVO der Nucleons.


genau  und aus carbon, und gps peilsender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (20. Januar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Ein Nucleon AC??
> Na hoffentlich mit Carbon Drive!!
> Die nächste (längst überfällige) Stufe in der EVO der Nucleons.



Finde die Idee aber garnicht so schlecht, mit Gates Carbon Drive.


----------



## stuk (20. Januar 2011)

wenn so kleine riemen gäbe und das "problem" beim einfedern ordendlich gelöst wäre....


----------



## WODAN (20. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn so kleine riemen gäbe und das "problem" beim einfedern ordendlich gelöst wäre....



Es gab mal einen Prototypen auf Basis des damaligen EVOs mit "Riemen".
Beim Einfedern gibt es doch auch beim Nucleon AM keine Probleme


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Januar 2011)

nucleon tfr BikeBauer edition 2011 






gewicht 16,420 KG

gruss

der Thomas


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2011)

Stark....!


----------



## Schwabi (22. Januar 2011)

hallo thomas,
mal kurze frage zu den rot eloxierten rahmen...
da gabs doch bis vor einiger zeit noch das problem dass das rot nicht gleichmässig war. also vorallem an den druckstreben ist mir das aufgefallen dass da zur mitte hin das rot immer viel dunkler wird.
dies scheint mir bei deinen bildern aber nicht so.
hat sich da was beim eloxieren getan oder was ist da los?
danke dir.
grüsse
andre


----------



## c_w (22. Januar 2011)

Naja, die Teile sind ja deutlich kleiner als ein Rahmen, da ist das nicht so wild.


----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Naja, die Teile sind ja deutlich kleiner als ein Rahmen, da ist das nicht so wild.



Ich denke die Frage bezieht sich mehr auf Post 472


----------



## c_w (22. Januar 2011)

Hm... na gut ;-)


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2011)

Wann gibt's denn endlich was vom nucleon AC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wann gibt's denn endlich was vom nucleon AC?



Bin kommende Woche bei Nicolai,
dann Schaum wir mal, bis dahin coole down!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2011)

Ichbindieruheinperson!!!

*Dampf*


----------



## Schwabi (23. Januar 2011)

hallo thomas,
mal kurze frage zu den rot eloxierten rahmen...
da gabs doch bis vor einiger zeit noch das problem dass das rot nicht gleichmässig war. also vorallem an den druckstreben ist mir das aufgefallen dass da zur mitte hin das rot immer viel dunkler wird.
dies scheint mir bei deinen bildern aber nicht so.
hat sich da was beim eloxieren getan oder was ist da los?
danke dir.
grüsse
andre


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Bin kommende Woche bei Nicolai,
> dann Schaum wir mal, bis dahin coole down!!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wochenende ist vorbei

G.


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Bin kommende Woche bei Nicolai,
> dann Schaum wir mal, bis dahin coole down!!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



jetzt wäre nur noch fein wenn man diese ominöse woche (als beispiel die 2te woche im februar 2014 ist auch eine kommende Woche) auch noch mit einer jahreszahl und einem monat versehen könnte, denn aus der vergangenheit weiß man, dass oft was angekündigt wird, was dann nie realisiert wird (voll abgekapselter sekundärantrieb, was katz dann real umgesetzt hat, trigger für g-boxx bzw rohloff, nucleon amx, g-boxx 3 usw) bzw nicht realisiert werden kann

wenn man bedenkt, dass die bei pinion 4 jahre an ihrem getriebe herumgebastelt haben und es immer noch nicht ganz serienreif ist, dann kann man sich vorstellen, wie lange es dauern wird, bis nicolai mit einem eigenen vernünftigen getriebe (größe, gewicht, übersetzung, sekundärantrieb auf der "richtigen" seite) antreten kann, wenn jetzt noch nicht mal dem hersteller klar ist was das nucleon ac eigentlich werden soll, außer dem namen weiß man ja noch nichts, nicht mal bei nicolai

ich finde diese vorgehensweise sehr ungeschickt, zuerst sollte sich der hersteller im klaren sein, was er bauen will, sollte das dann entwickeln und dann an die öffentlichkeit gehen, wenn klar ist dass es funktioniert und dass es gebaut werden kann (stichwort finanzen, die realisierung der b-boxx ist ja am geld gescheitert), der name ist ja im prinzip uninteressant, wichtig ist was es kann bzw was es können soll - nicolai fängt immer von hinten an, zuerst der name  und dann überlegt man sich erst was es werden soll, obs funktioniert steht in den sternen


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Januar 2011)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> jetzt wäre nur noch fein wenn man diese ominöse woche (als beispiel die 2te woche im februar 2014 ist auch eine kommende Woche) auch noch mit einer jahreszahl und einem monat versehen könnte, denn aus der vergangenheit weiß man, dass oft was angekündigt wird, was dann nie realisiert wird (voll abgekapselter sekundärantrieb, was katz dann real umgesetzt hat, trigger für g-boxx bzw rohloff, nucleon amx, g-boxx 3 usw) bzw nicht realisiert werden kann
> 
> wenn man bedenkt, dass die bei pinion 4 jahre an ihrem getriebe herumgebastelt haben und es immer noch nicht ganz serienreif ist, dann kann man sich vorstellen, wie lange es dauern wird, bis nicolai mit einem eigenen vernünftigen getriebe (größe, gewicht, übersetzung, sekundärantrieb auf der "richtigen" seite) antreten kann, wenn jetzt noch nicht mal dem hersteller klar ist was das nucleon ac eigentlich werden soll, außer dem namen weiß man ja noch nichts, nicht mal bei nicolai
> 
> ich finde diese vorgehensweise sehr ungeschickt, zuerst sollte sich der hersteller im klaren sein, was er bauen will, sollte das dann entwickeln und dann an die öffentlichkeit gehen, wenn klar ist dass es funktioniert und dass es gebaut werden kann (stichwort finanzen, die realisierung der b-boxx ist ja am geld gescheitert), der name ist ja im prinzip uninteressant, wichtig ist was es kann bzw was es können soll - nicolai fängt immer von hinten an, zuerst der name  und dann überlegt man sich erst was es werden soll, obs funktioniert steht in den sternen



naja du kannst ja gerne auf andere hersteller ausweichen, die produktvielfalt ist ja überragend

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Januar 2011)

so, nun ein paar impressionen nach eine g-boxx bike runde nucleon am vs. nucleon tfr

















achja hab ich ganz vergessen die schweren dinger sind ja nicht fahrbar


Der Thomas & Johannes!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (30. Januar 2011)

Interesannter wären ein paar Impressionen zum AC ...


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Januar 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Interesannter wären ein paar Impressionen zum AC ...


naja Kalles mailadresse haste ja , versuch mal dein glück!!

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni65 (30. Januar 2011)

so, nun ein paar impressionen nach eine g-boxx bike runde nucleon am vs. nucleon tfr

achja hab ich ganz vergessen die schweren dinger sind ja nicht fahrbar

Der Thomas & Johannes!![/QUOTE]

Hallo ihr zwei,

das sind Fotos, keine Impressionen 
Die Fotos sind schon net, aber jetzt erzählt doch mal:
Wie unterscheiden sich beide auf welchem Terrain? 

Mich persönlich interessiert auch die Tourentauglichkeit, denn ich fahr meist von der Haustür aus über die Dörfer, rein in den Berg, rauf auf die Hütte und runter wo's geht, über die Dörfer und rein in die Garage.

Mit welchem von beiden geht das am ehesten?
Danke und Gruß
Günter


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> achja hab ich ganz vergessen die schweren dinger sind ja nicht fahrbar
> 
> 
> Der Thomas & Johannes!!



na ja auf den Bildern stehen die Bikes ja auch nur herum, und noch was - es geht bei der Diskussion um das bergauf fahren mit einem All Mountain Bike, nicht wer hat das schmutzigste Bike der Woche:kotz:. 

stellt doch mal ein Video rein, diese Funktion ist ja heutzutage bei jedem 2ten handy oder auch der digikamera dabei, wie "locker" uphill funktioniert, Berg ab geht es bald einmal nur das Nucleon AM will ein All Mountain Bike sein und da stören nun mal 18kg plus X


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Januar 2011)

Günni65 schrieb:


> so, nun ein paar impressionen nach eine g-boxx bike runde nucleon am vs. nucleon tfr
> 
> achja hab ich ganz vergessen die schweren dinger sind ja nicht fahrbar
> 
> Der Thomas & Johannes!!



Hallo ihr zwei,

das sind Fotos, keine Impressionen 
Die Fotos sind schon net, aber jetzt erzählt doch mal:
Wie unterscheiden sich beide auf welchem Terrain? 

Mich persönlich interessiert auch die Tourentauglichkeit, denn ich fahr meist von der Haustür aus über die Dörfer, rein in den Berg, rauf auf die Hütte und runter wo's geht, über die Dörfer und rein in die Garage.

Mit welchem von beiden geht das am ehesten?
Danke und Gruß
Günter[/QUOTE]

hallo lieber günter,

das nucleon am ist natürlich so wie wir es aufgebaut haben ein bigbike mit
enduro potenzial,natürlich ist es nicht die erste wahl wenn es ums schnell vorankommen geht (hängt ja auch immer von fahrer ab) jedoch ist es bei einem dem zweck vernünftigen aufbau durchaus in jedem gelände zu bewegen,das nucleon tfr ist wie du ja sicherlich bemerkt hast ein medium travel bike, mit einem gewicht von 16,750 kg so wie du es dort siehst, und ich kann nur sagen, das es eine mords spass macht den bock durchs gelände zu jagen(habe ja auch eine CC vergangenheit)die meisten helius fr modell liegen ja auch in dieser gewichtsklasse.
komm zum tag der offenen tür und mach mit beiden eine probefahrt!!

gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Januar 2011)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> na ja auf den Bildern stehen die Bikes ja auch nur herum, und noch was - es geht bei der Diskussion um das bergauf fahren mit einem All Mountain Bike, nicht wer hat das schmutzigste Bike der Woche:kotz:.
> 
> stellt doch mal ein Video rein, diese Funktion ist ja heutzutage bei jedem 2ten handy oder auch der digikamera dabei, wie "locker" uphill funktioniert, Berg ab geht es bald einmal nur das Nucleon AM will ein All Mountain Bike sein und da stören nun mal 18kg plus X


hallo,

komm zum tag der offenen tür, und wir quatschen einfach mal direkt miteinander!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## OldSchool (30. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so, nun ein paar impressionen nach eine g-boxx bike runde nucleon am vs. nucleon tfr
> 
> 
> achja hab ich ganz vergessen die schweren dinger sind ja nicht fahrbar
> ...



Das heisst ihr habt die Bikes stehen lassen uns einfach mit Dreck beworfen? 


Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komm zum tag der offenen tür, und wir quatschen einfach mal direkt miteinander!!
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht den Peter zitieren der steht auf der Ignoreliste von vielen Usern. Man muss dann immer seine Ergüsse lesen, außerdem kann man vermutlich nicht mit ihm reden.


----------



## Team Nicolai (30. Januar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das heisst ihr habt die Bikes stehen lassen uns einfach mit Dreck beworfen?
> 
> 
> Bitte nicht den Peter zitieren der steht auf der Ignoreliste von vielen Usern. Man muss dann immer seine Ergüsse lesen, außerdem kann man vermutlich nicht mit ihm reden.



vermute du hast recht, bin halt zu nett

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komm zum tag der offenen tür, und wir quatschen einfach mal direkt miteinander!!
> 
> ...



Wie gerne ich das ja mal würde,
Aber es scheitert an einem Nucleon AM in XL
Und an der Zeit...

Ich würde sehr gerne mal Nucleon AM vs. Helius AM testen
Beide in XL natürlich!

Ich Kauf nie wieder ein Rad ohne es Probe gefahren zu haben!!!


----------



## OldSchool (30. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie gerne ich das ja mal würde,
> Aber es scheitert an einem Nucleon AM in XL
> Und an der Zeit...
> 
> ...



OT. Hast du dein Sattelrohr schon ausgerieben? Warte schon auf deine "Freigabe".


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2011)

neee, denke ich werd ne Gravity Dropper testen...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so, nun ein paar impressionen nach eine g-boxx bike runde nucleon am vs. nucleon tfr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andersrumme Bilder, also mit dem Roten vorne hast net noch wo rumzirkulieren im Puter
So wie die Gabelverteilung der beiden Räder ist wirds wohl bergauf ungefähr gleich zu fahren sein...wahrscheinlich.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würde beide Fahren.


----------



## benzinkanister (31. Januar 2011)

wann ist denn tag der offenen tür?


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Januar 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wann ist denn tag der offenen tür?



26.-27.03.2011

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## richtig (1. Februar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ...
> komm zum tag der offenen tür, und wir quatschen einfach mal direkt miteinander!!



=


----------



## Peter446688 (10. Februar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> komm zum tag der offenen tür, und wir quatschen einfach mal direkt miteinander!!
> 
> ...



also es wäre doch so einfach mit einem video bei youtube (natürlich ohne videoschnitt), warum sollen denn nicht alle was von einem beweis haben anstelle eines einzelnen, außerdem bringt es mir recht wenig hunderte km zu fahren um zu diskutieren, wenn man es hier ja auch "ausdiskutieren" kann


im übrigen halte ich es so, nie persönlicher kontakt zu internetbekanntschaften, man weiß nie an wen man da gerät


----------



## stuk (11. Februar 2011)

hunderte KM bis Ratingen?
klasse, dann treffen wir uns auch nicht.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2011)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> im übrigen halte ich es so, nie persönlicher kontakt zu internetbekanntschaften, man weiß nie an wen man da gerät



du sagst es !


----------



## WODAN (12. Februar 2011)

Jungs, können wir uns darauf endlich einigen diesen Spacko nicht mehr zu zitieren, denn so nutzt mir die Ignorierfunktion gar nichts 

Mit Euren ständigen Antworten nährt Ihr auch noch seine hirnlosen Kommentare


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

wo sind eigentlich die Bilder und/oder Info zum neuen Nucleon Modell?


----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2011)

Für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es eigentlich, dass in den nächsten Monaten wirklich ein neues Nucleon (AC) präsentiert wird? Wenn es im Vergleich zum AM -wie erwartet- wirklich leichter bei ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet wird, dann war die Entwicklung des AMs Zeit- und Ressourcen'verschwendung' ... aber gut für den Gebrauchtrahmen-Markt .


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2011)

naja, die Ansage vom Bikebauer Thomas (der wars glaub ich)
war schon sehr konkret


----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2011)

So würde ich es auch deuten... egal, wann es kommt - es wird wohl mein letztes Bike werden


----------



## cdrei.de (25. Februar 2011)

Wir lassen uns mal überraschen wie viel es leichter werden kann als das "AM"....


----------



## cännondäler__ (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
will mal wieder dran erinnern: Mit dem Nucleon AMX-Prototypen (leider nie in Serie...) vor ein paar Jahren auf der Eurobike waren ohne zerbröselnde Leichbauteile ca. 14kg drin mit Luft nach unten! Ich denke da in der Nähe liegt die Messlatte! Selbst mein Helius CC liegt leicht drüber.
cännondäler


----------



## Peter446688 (26. Februar 2011)

cÃ¤nnondÃ¤ler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will mal wieder dran erinnern: Mit dem Nucleon AMX-Prototypen (leider nie in Serie...) vor ein paar Jahren auf der Eurobike waren ohne zerbrÃ¶selnde Leichbauteile ca. 14kg drin mit Luft nach unten! Ich denke da in der NÃ¤he liegt die Messlatte! Selbst mein Helius CC liegt leicht drÃ¼ber.
> cÃ¤nnondÃ¤ler



*BezÃ¼glich des Nucleon AMX Prototypen steht im Katalog von 2007 folgendes â*Das Nucleon AMX ist das erste Getriebebike, das speziell fÃ¼r den All Mountain Einsatz entwickelt wurde. Ein Komplettrad mit einem Gewicht unter 13,5 kg ist mit diesem Rahmen mÃ¶glich und das bei einem Federweg von 141 mm und einer Freigabe fÃ¼r 140 mm Gabeln. Das Rahmendesign folgt konsequenter Gewichtsoptimierung, und durch das neue G-Boxx Design mit rechtslaufender Kette kann ein konventionelles, leichtes Hinterrad verwendet werden.â

  Aufgrund dieser Angabe kann wohl kein externer Mensch wirklich RÃ¼ckschlÃ¼sse ziehen, was fÃ¼r Komponeneten da verbaut werden mÃ¼ssen, um auf so eine Masse zu kommen. Es gab aber Aufbauten auf der Eurobike, an denen sehr wohl Karbonkomponenten verbaut wurden und sehr leichte nicht so sehr haltbare Aluteile.

  Was aber interessant ist, ist in einem pdf-File, der von Nicolai 2006 herausgebracht wurde, zu lesen und in dem die verschiedenen Getriebeboxen der damaligen Zeit beschrieben wurden.

*G-BOXX-2-14 speed*
  This product is available from November 2006 and is developed from the well known
  G-Boxx-1. It uses the bullitproof Rohloff 14 speed technology inside and comes this
  year with the G-CON interface. The patented swingarm mounting has a 120mm
  location and incorporates a superbe backtraveling wheelpath together with no
  chaingrowth.
  New in 2007 is the possibility to use a âturning shifterâ or a âtrigger shifterâ. Both
  devices will be available from UT. Different form 2006 is also the fact that the user
  can use standard SRAM cranks and BB-units with Howitzer spline. An additional
  improvement will be the loss of the cable connection box under the downtube well
  known from the G-BOXX-1
  The use of special rear hub design is not longer needed. The chain is on the right
  side and standard MTB rearhubs with the width of 135mm or 150mm can be used.
*Technical data (subjects may change without notice) :*
  Weight gear cartridge 1950 gr.
  Weight cranks including BB-unit (Holzfellar OCT) 920 gr.
  Alternative: Weight cranks including BB-unit (Holzfellar ) 995 gr.
  Alternative: Weight cranks including BB-unit (Hussefeld) 1040 gr.
  Weight frame housing part 1280 gr.
  Ball bearings rear swingarm 80gr.
  Total: 4230-4350 gr. (depending on cranks)
  Aprox. total bike weight (all mountain) 14-16 kg
  Aprox. total bike weight (freeride) 16-19 kg
  Aprox. total bike weight (downhill) 19-21 kg
  Gear increases: even 13.6%
  Range of gears: 526%
  Maximum input crank torque: 235Nm
  Gear control transfer: over two shifter cables (pull-pull system)

*G-BOXX-2-7/9 speed*
  This product is available from March 2007 and is developed completely new including
  UT-technology. It can be delivered with 7 or 9 speeds inside and comes with the GCON
  interface. The patented swingarm mounting has a 120mm location and
  incorporates a superbe backtraveling wheelpath together with no chaingrowth.
  The maintenance and hassle free product has the possibility to use a âturning shifterâ
  or a âtrigger shifterâ. Both devices will be available from UT. Fast upshifting is
  possible , even under load or on the other hand without pedal movement. Defferent
  from the G-BOXX-2-14-speed it uses special cranks and a special BB-unit. The
  synthetic oil lubrication insures a long term efficiency of 97 percent.
  The use of special rear hub design is not needed. The chain is on the right side and
  standard MTB rearhubs with the width of 135mm or 150mm can be used.
*Technical data:*
  Weight gear box total including cranks : 3,8 kg
  Gear increases: 13.75% (average)
  Range of gears: 279% (9 speed); 215% (7 speed)
  Maximum input crank torque: 250Nm
  Gear control transfer: over two shifter cables (pull-pull system)


*Pricing:*
  All pricing including cranks, BB-unit and twisting type shifter. Trigger shifter pricing
  not available yet. All prices are EXW germany.
*G-BOXX-2-14 speed: *available from November 2006 (wurde nie realisiert)
Quantity ....................quantity...................quantity
5 - 10                                                    .......................10-100                                                    ...................100-1000
999,00â¬            .....................969,03 â¬                                              .................872,13 â¬
$1.198,80                                   ..................$1.162,84                                         ................$1.046,55
  46.753,20 NTD           ...........45.350,60 NTD           ..........40.815,54 NTD

*G-BOXX-2-7 speed: *available from March 2007 (wurde realisiert aber mittlerweile eingestellt)
Quantity...................                    quantity .....................                     quantity
5-100                            ......................100-1000 ....................                                                 1000-10000
774,00 â¬                                        ...................613,38                        â¬                   .....................413,00 â¬
$928,80 ...................                                           $736,06 .....................                                                       $495,60
  36.223,20 NTD           ...........28.706,18 NTD .............19.328,40 NTD

*G-BOXX-2-9 speed: *not available yet. Delivery date not fixed yet. (wurde nie realisiert)

  An den Preisen erkennt man, wie die G-Boxx 2 damals von Nicolai kalkuliert wurde, auch nicht ganz uninteressant in Bezug auf die Endpreise der derzeit erhÃ¤ltlichen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (20. März 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=693980*Nicolai at Taipei bike show* 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=693980

3) Nucleon E2 and AM both have revised geometry ( or just E2? cant rememeber ) 

hier wird geschrieben, dass die geometrie der nucleons jetzt schon überarbeitet wird bzw wurde, warum eigentlich, die sollten ja lt aussage von firmenverantwortlichen die neueste geometrie haben


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. April 2011)

Hallo

So ein kleines Update in DH Version!!







Live am Wo. in Winterberg!

Der Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. April 2011)

So sieht die n'dee wirklich gut aus


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. April 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So ein kleines Update in DH Version!!
> 
> ...



Ja - das wär meins - aber in Fire dept red mit schwarzem Hinterbau....

Ach übrigens: wie sieht es beim Nucleon mit der Haltbarkeit (Verschleiss) des Primärantriebs aus (also die beiden gekapselten Ritzel zwischen Tretlager und Rohloff) ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## entlebucher (16. April 2011)

@Wolfi: Meine wies beim letzten Service kaum Verschleiss auf. Bei einem Bekannten hingegen ist die jedoch einmal gerissen.

mE äusserst wichtig ist der Schutz des Primärantriebs von Aussen gegen die Folgen von Aufsetzern. Hatte vorsichtshalber von Anfang Stücke von einem PVC-Rohr aufgeklebt, ohne den Schutz hätte ich mir das schon kräftig eingedellt...


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. April 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Wolfi: Meine wies beim letzten Service kaum Verschleiss auf. Bei einem Bekannten hingegen ist die jedoch einmal gerissen.
> 
> mE äusserst wichtig ist der Schutz des Primärantriebs von Aussen gegen die Folgen von Aufsetzern. Hatte vorsichtshalber von Anfang Stücke von einem PVC-Rohr aufgeklebt, ohne den Schutz hätte ich mir das schon kräftig eingedellt...



Wieviel 'Kilometer' hattest Du zwischen den Services ?

Bezüglich 'Schutz des Primärantriebs : das heisst, dass man da eigentlich auch eine art 'Bashguard' aus Kunststoff braucht - stellt sich nur die Frage wieso Nicolai sowas nicht grundsätzlich mit anbietet ?

@Wodan : kannst Du hier auch ein Statement abgeben ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (17. April 2011)

Kilometer sind bei meinem Einsatzbereich nicht gerade massgeblich, da wären die Höhenmeter Aussagekräftiger Mache den Service einmal im Jahr (Ölwechsel, abdichten, schmieren, Schaltzugtausch...)

Tja, die Frage hab ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. Hatte bereits mehrere deftige Steinkontakte, die mir die Box ordentlich verdellert hätten. Den Schutz muss ich teilweise mehrfach im Jahr wechseln. Der Schutz kostet dich im Eigenbau nicht viel und ist einfach zu machen.


----------



## WODAN (17. April 2011)

Moin,

mit Kilometerangaben kann ich auch nicht auftrumpfen 

Fahre G-Boxx1 seit über 6 Jahren an verschiedenen Bikes  (Nucleon TST, Nucleon TST EVO, Nucleon TFR) eher im DH/FR Einsatz und hatte noch nie einen Defekt.

Laut Hendrik von N (G-Boxx Guru) hatten sie auch damals recht wenig Defekte im WC mit dem Evo.

Denke mit etwas Pflege von dem Primärantrieb, mal abgesehen von dem normalen Verschleiß und Aufsetzern, ein fast unzerstörbares System.

PS: hätte noch einen Nucleon TFR Hauptrahmen in M übrig


----------



## Peter446688 (20. April 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin, ....
> 
> PS: hätte noch einen Nucleon TFR Hauptrahmen in M übrig



das dürfte nach dem Beitrag



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Das nucleon TFR wird vom nucleon AM jetzt abgelöst. Das nucleon AM hat
> exakt die gleiche Geometrie wie das helius AM, da dieses nach meiner  Meinung die weltweit beste Allroundgeometrie darstellt. Die geometrie  des
> ...



schwierig werden


----------



## Ge!st (28. April 2011)

Ein kleines Update meines TFR: Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 Air und Blackspire SUB4  Pedale.

Den Dämpfer habe ich testweise drin. Macht sich aber ganz gut (ist von der Federperformance natürlich nicht so gut wie der DHX 4.0 Coil, aber dafür 520g leichter) ist übrigens extra das alte Modell wo die ProPedal Einstellung noch per Einstellrad fein gerastert ist. Die Blackspire SUB4  Pedale sind eigentlich nur Not montiert, da NC-17 MG II Ti grade zur Reklamation sind. Muss sagen, die Blackspire gefallen mir richtig gut.

/edit:
Der DHX 5.0 hat sich als doch nicht das Richtige herausgestellt, deswegen habe ich seit einigen Monaten den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R im TFR und bin mit der Federungsperformance superzufrieden.


----------



## Ge!st (17. September 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen im TFR meine RS Lyrik durch eine BOS Deville (TRC!) zu ersetzen, gibt es irgendwelche Gründe, die dagegen sprechen (die Kostenfrage mal beiseite gestellt, will mir kein Grund einfallen)?

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne Gründe nennen, die auf jeden Fall dafürsprechen, dann fällt das Geldausgeben leichter


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen im TFR meine RS Lyrik durch eine BOS Deville (TRC!) zu ersetzen, gibt es irgendwelche Gründe, die dagegen sprechen (die Kostenfrage mal beiseite gestellt, will mir kein Grund einfallen)?
> 
> Ihr könnt mir auch gerne Gründe nennen, die auf jeden Fall dafürsprechen, dann fällt das Geldausgeben leichter



Würde ich in England oder Frankreich leben, dann klares ja !

Für Deutschland sind doch einige Leute mit dem Vertriebspartner nicht so glücklich wenns mal zu Service- bzw. Garantiefall kommt, oder Ersatzteile benötigt werden.

Da muss SportsNut noch etwas an sich arbeiten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ge!st (18. September 2011)

Hallo Wolfgang

Wenn man den Service der Bos Deville selbst machen kann, dann ist für mich der deutsche Service-Partner uninteressant, wichtig wäre mir in dem Fall nur, das man beim Hersteller oder Distributor die benötige Teil für einen Service bekommt kann und die Preise für die Teile nicht exorbitant sind (in dem Punkt ist Rock Shox vorbildlich). Ich lege nämlich am liebsten selbst Hand an. 

Ich hatte grade erst einen Kampf und Krampf mit Cosmic Sports, die Marzocchi in D als Distributor vertreten. An Privatkunde liefern die generell keine Teile, also geht die Bestellung nur über einen Händler. Ok, kein Problem also über einen befreundeten Händler, doch damit hat der Hickhack erst so richtig angefangen, wegen Teilernummern, die Cosmic Sports nicht im Computer hatten und dann doch hatten usw. also Chaos. Es hat fast 1 Monat mit zig Telefonaten und E-Mails vom Händler als auch von mir bedurft, um am Ende die Teile zu bekommen. 

Das einzig Positive ist, man kann tatsächlich alles an Ersatzteilen für z.B. den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R bekommen, also Service-Kit für die Luftkammer, Service-Kit für die Hydraulik, andere Ersatzteile usw. bis hin zu den Stickern. Der Preis hingegen ist nicht nur exorbitant, sondern eine glatte Frechheit (siehe Bild: Preis für Air-Service-Kit und Sticker), da ist im Vergleich selbst Fox mit um die 20 Euro für z.B. das ´Air Sleeve Rebuild Kit´ gradezu ein Sonderangebot.


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang
> 
> Wenn man den Service der Bos Deville selbst machen kann, dann ist für mich der deutsche Service-Partner uninteressant, wichtig wäre mir in dem Fall nur, das man beim Hersteller oder Distributor die benötige Teil für einen Service bekommt kann und die Preise für die Teile nicht exorbitant sind (in dem Punkt ist Rock Shox vorbildlich). Ich lege nämlich am liebsten selbst Hand an.
> 
> ...



Genau das kann dir mit BOS auch blühen.
-> Händler bekommt keine Ersatzteile oder erst nach langer Zeit
-> Gabel/Dämpfer ist Wochenlang in Frankreich unterwegs

Das war zumindest das Fazit in einem Gespräch mit einem BOS Händler als ich Ihn in diesem August auf das Duo Deville / Vipr angesprochen hatte.

Der Händler hat mir dann unter dem Aspekt 'Service' eher Cane-Creek, Fox oder Rockshox empfohlen, weil er für diese Marken alle Verschleissteile bekommt und die Teile dann auch selbst instandsetzen kann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Jack22001 (18. September 2011)

92 Euro für ein paar Dichtungen und Sticker?????????? HABEN DIE EINEN VOLLEN SOCKENSCHUSS?

Wollten die die italienische Staatsverschuldung damit wieder reinholen?

Okay damit ist Marzocchi für das neue Rad gestorben...Hatte an den Roco gedacht, nehme  nun den Monarch plus... da bekomm ich die Teile wenigstens  für einen noch vertretbaren Preis, (obwohl 20 Euro für ein paar gummiringe auch schon teuer ist...)


----------



## Maxkraft (18. September 2011)

@Ge!st
Frag doch mal den jopefu. Der fährt Bos Dämpfer und Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrei.de (19. September 2011)

Mal ein Erfahrungbericht zum Thema Tourenfahren mit dem Nucleon AM 2010:
14 Tage Gardasee, 11.000 Höhenmeter pedaliert, alle "anspruchsvolleren" Trails wie Skull, Anaconda, 422 (B), Adrenalina DH, etc. etc. gefahren. Im Gegensatz zu den kurzen Anstiegen hier im Wald saugt einem der Brecher die Oberschenkel auf gut 1.000 Höhenmeter Anstieg am Stück nicht so brutal leer das man sogar fast von Spaß am bergauffahren reden kann.
Bergab ist der Renner eine echte Offenbahrung! Eine geniale Balance, perfektes Handling, gutes Fahrwerk in Verbindung mit dem DHX Air (Einstellung 160mm), kein Schaltauge was abreissen kann, keine Kettenblätter die verbiegen oder beschädigt werden können. Ich kann nur sagen 
Falls von euch jemand vom 3.9. bis 17.9. am See war, hat man sich sicher irgendwo af den Trails gesehen. Mit dem orange Nucleon fiel man ja überall auf.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. September 2011)

cdrei.de schrieb:


> Mal ein Erfahrungbericht zum Thema Tourenfahren mit dem Nucleon AM 2010:
> 14 Tage Gardasee, 11.000 Höhenmeter pedaliert, alle "anspruchsvolleren" Trails wie Skull, Anaconda, 422 (B), Adrenalina DH, etc. etc. gefahren. Im Gegensatz zu den kurzen Anstiegen hier im Wald saugt einem der Brecher die Oberschenkel auf gut 1.000 Höhenmeter Anstieg am Stück nicht so brutal leer das man sogar fast von Spaß am bergauffahren reden kann.
> Bergab ist der Renner eine echte Offenbahrung! Eine geniale Balance, perfektes Handling, gutes Fahrwerk in Verbindung mit dem DHX Air (Einstellung 160mm), kein Schaltauge was abreissen kann, keine Kettenblätter die verbiegen oder beschädigt werden können. Ich kann nur sagen
> Falls von euch jemand vom 3.9. bis 17.9. am See war, hat man sich sicher irgendwo af den Trails gesehen. Mit dem orange Nucleon fiel man ja überall auf.



Ist Stuk da auch mal mit gefahren - der wollte ja auch mal seine Eindrücke posten ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## stuk (20. September 2011)

nein bin ich nicht, wollte jeden Meter mit meinem AM genießen....
da Andi von cdrei aber  100000mal besser fährt als ich, sind seine Eindrücke eh aussagekräftiger.
und da er 14 Tage sein Carbon-leicht-Enduro auf dem Zimmer ließ, ist (zumindest für den SEE, siehe seine Erfahrung oben) die "tourentauglichkeit" gegeben. 
mfg


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2012)

Frage zur Holzfeller am Nucleon.
Ist das die normale Version oder Howitzer?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

Howitzer.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. August 2015)

Hier mal ein Nucleon AM in 26+ !





lg
Wolfgang


----------

